# Consuming Tide



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

A large battle raged on the planet Ivianus. As Imperial forces fought the Ork green tide. Above the planet an Imperial cruiser just came out of the warp hiding behind one of the four moons of Ivianus. The moons had once been an Imperial defense platform but was taken over by the Orkz. The Imperial cruiser began to open fire at the power feeds to the defense systems of the moon. This had disabled the moon defense grid allowing to stay above the moon safely for a short amount of time. Yet the Ork would find a way to repair it and would began to open fire on the Imperial Cruiser.

Inside the Imperial Cruiser were many agents of the Ordo Xeno. These agents were radical and in the docks was their leader, Inquisitor Siliva. She waited inside the Valkyrie for the rest of the time to show up so she could brief them on what they were going to do as the Valkyrie would make it's way down to the planet. Usually she would brief the team before entering the Valkyrie but with Orks she would have to do it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz watched the battle raging below through a viewscreen. Though his Meks were used to working with other races, they were amazed by the excess of technology on board, and it had taken a great deal of effort to make sure they only borrowed a limited amount from the Pinkies. The moon defenses were quickly neutralized, and the cruiser took a stationary position over the now-flattened emplacements.

"Dat waz ded killy," one of his Kopta Nobz stated, watching the entrancing explosions. Bigbitz nodded, with something bordering on respect for the guns, and resentment of the owners for depriving him of a fight.

"Sure waz." He replied, as the last glow of the explosions waned. "We better get to da Umie flyas. Da pinkie boss will be wantin ta give us da breef."

His nob snorted with obvious disapproval at listening to human plans, much less _following_ them, but a deathly glare from Bigbitz quickly put him back in his place.

"I dun like it neetha, but dats da only way we's gettin' to dat slimy git Gituzga down dere on da planet. Now git a move on before I gots ta find a new Nob ta replace yer corpse!"

His Nob nodded, and followed his Boss down the crowded corridors. The scant crew did their best to avoid the loudly clanking and whirring Bigbitz, his mechanical arm nearly scraping the floor with each stride. Pressing against walls and eying him with equal terror and hatred, he returned their gazes as he passed, with equal portions of disdain and nonchalant disregard. Even the Gretchin around his feet seemed to leer and turn their noses at the human crew.

Bigbitz stepped into the hangar; Rows of human flyers stood ready for launch, Techpriests and crew members performing final rites and repairs before their departure. Standing in the bay of one of the myriad Valkyries, he spotted his contractor, the Human the others called "Da Ink-Wizarder". He didn't know what Ink Wizarding was, or how to do it, but it must have been an important skill for her to have so much power. Maybe it was like a Human Weirdboy. Either way, he didn't care; She offered a fight, and one against his biggest adversary, so Ink-Wizarder or not, he would at least pay attention when she talked.

He stomped his way over to the Valkyrie, nodding to his Mekboyz and his other Kopta nob, looking over and making (loud) repairs and modifications to the Deffkoptas before they would be ferried to the surface. His following Nob broke off to join them, and, seeing some of the modifications to his Kopta, got into a raucous argument with one of the Mekboyz, who went grumbling about undoing whatever it was he had done to it.

Bigbitz's armored boots clanked up the hatch into the Valkyrie, and once inside, looked around the interior, his gaze finally resting on Siliva. He peered down at her, and nonchalantly commented, "I see I'm da firs one 'ere."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Enoch Slaeydr went over the list of people participating in the mission again. It pleased him that at last some of the Xenos races were starting to unite to face chaos, even if it was only for personal gain for the time being. Sighing he stood up and strode down the corridors towards the Valkyrie. Slaeydr disliked the human transport, preferring the Eldar's own skimmers yet he didn't complain, he had been in them before and he only had to remind himself that it could always be worse. They could be travelling in an Ork flyer. As the Harlequin walked his holo-suit shimmered slightly, even at his slow pace, causing his outline to blur slightly.

"Siliva, it's been too long." Slaeydr said warmly as he entered. Though his face was concealed by a deep, black cloth one could tell from his tone that he was pleased to see her. His voice was confident and clear, as well as being mesmerising just enough to be mildly annoying. Noticing the Orks he turned around to greet them.
"Gentlemen, a pleasure to meet all of you." he said giving them all a nod, "My name is Enoch Slaeydr and I am an Eldar Harlequin trained in the psychic arts necessary to be a Shadowseer. To whom do I owe the pleasure. . ?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha sat his legs crossed as he scanned information data on a Tyranid subspecies by the name of Tyranicus praefactor or as they were commanly know Hive Tyrants muttering to himself slightly as he did so. His artificial inplants hissed and whirred as he stood and made his way slowly towards the Hanger where a single Valkyrie sat. He passed lines of Storm Troopers and Naval Personnel on the way to their posts everytime he did so he noted each ones features fore if he was to stumble upon their bodies he would know who and what they were. He entered the hanger and stared for a few seconds and said "A product of Lucius Forges" he walked forwards towards it and pulled himself in noting the Ork he said "How barbaric" before nodding to Silivia.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Trazmir looked down of the intense battle below. Imperial forces getting killed, ork forces getting killed. He smiled. This was going to be fun. Oh the amount of things he could infect with a bacteria given to him by another Haemonculus that made whoever it hit feel intense pain, then explode in a pile of corrosive fleshy goo. He hadn't even used it yet, it would be fun to see what actually happened
_'Well,'_he thought, _'better get to the Valkyrie.'_ He broke his gaze from the suffering, but he could still feel it. The orks crushing the puny necks of the Imperium's warriors, Orks being slain by fire, laser and bombshells. He couldnt wait to taste the succulent meat of torture, hold the reward of plunder, feel the heat battle.
He walked to the valkyrie. He could hear the cla-clunk of this feet on the textured metal floor. This was the start of the war. Joining an elite team of some of the best warriors from every race. Or so he thought. Would he be the odd one out. Would he be the worst person. We would soon find out.
He had reached the doors of the valkyrie, and placed his hand on the biometric scanner. He was granted access, the doors opened with a loud hiss.He saw A young lady of the imperium sitting straight in front of where he was standed.
"Trazmir Forath. Pleasure to be here." Trazmir said, in a routine voice. He took a seat. Sitting opposite him was a Shadowseer of the Craftworld Eldar. 
"Greetings, shadowseer." Trazmir jeered maliciously, "I like the mask." He saw the Harlequin looking at him, and pulled the other half of the broken Harlequin mask out of his bag, and fitted it with the other half, and held it over his face.He held the horrifying mask there for 5 seconds then put it back in his bag. He smiled and licked his lipes, looking like a snake. "I'm sure we'll become very close friends..."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sabbatine was kneeling in the ship's chapel, as she prayed, she could hear the massive guns of the cruiser open fire on the surface, and added a prayer in to ask for the emperor's guidance to their mark.
Incanting the litanies and prayers of reassembly and reloading, she finished cleaning her bolt pistol, then finished cleaning and preparing her lightning claws, fitting them onto her armour, they clicked into place and small display lights showed that the machine spirits were pleased.
As she got up, the thunder of the guns was silenced, it was time to prepare for planetfall. Refilling her brazier with holy incence, incanting the reverent prayers to ward the daemon, she locked it into place on her belt, then pulled the large folded wings pack up her back and locked them onto the powersystems of the armour. More lights flashed, the machine spirit was pleased with it's treatment.
She unfolded the wings, then refolded them again, to make sure everything was alright and walked through the coridors of the cruiser. Passing along the halls, the navy personel and stormtroopers nodded to her as a sign of respect for being here, knowing that she would probably be in the spearhead of the assault instead of them.

She entered the Valkyrie and saw the two eldar facing off to eachother, she recognised one as a dark eldar, and the other a harlequin, smiling, she made a slight curtsy.
'One would almost think we are about to face The Great Enemey, instead of the orks down below.'
As she entered, those in touch with the warp could feel an ephemeral serenity fill the air, along with the sweet scent of her brazier, as if the warp around her was coiling back and calmer around her.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz replied to Enoch, pointing down through the floor of the ship, "Gutuzga's who you owe da pleasha to. E's the reason I'm 'ere in da firs' place."

Bigbitz was more than a little uncomfortable around him. He couldn't put his finger on why, but despite Enoch's apparent positivity, something just felt _wrong_ about him. Bigbitz dismissed the feeling. He had heard about Eldar, but he'd never actually seen one up close.

Scant moments passed, before he saw Alpha pull himself aboard. He regarded him nonchalantly, snorting in something between derision and dismissal at Alpha's comments. He'd heard the word "barbaric" before, and had come to accept it as a compliment, though he knew it wasn't one. "Fanks for da good word, pinkie," he sneered.

But if Bigbitz had gotten bad mojo from Enoch, it was minor compared to the feeling of unease that accompanied his next companion. He had seen Dark Eldar before- His lone vessel was ripe for plunder by space pirates, which is what he knew Dark Eldar basically were. They had attacked him at one point, but he fought back the boarding party nearly single handed and his Weirdboy managed to navigate them into a warp rift. He disliked the idea of running, but he had decided not to die before Gituzga. He knew Dark Eldar were crafty and, above all else, cold-blooded killers. He watched Trazmir's macabre display with a mixture of unease and interest, like watching a wonderfully terrible bike accident that erupts into a final fireball, and disregarded that feeling of unease as well. These non-greens had nothing he couldn't handle.

Finally, a wave of sweet scent washed over him. Turning to the door, another human stepped aboard. Wondering exactly how many others he'd have to share the craft with, he eyed her- Another "Wumin", as they called them, the breeding members of their species. At least, thats how he thought it worked. He couldn't fathom the idea of having to set time aside just to make more humans. Orks just kind of _were_, and when Orks died, more came up somewhere else. They didn't have to make it happen. But the sweet perfumes were almost enough to make Bigbitz sick.

He turned to bark orders at his waiting Nobz, partly to make sure their jobs got done, partly to get some fresh air, and partly because he just felt like yelling at something, "Ey, Boyz, get dem koptaz loaded on da otha ship. You know what one da Umie's wanted us to use, so git to it. An' stick wif 'em. I don't want no pinkies messin wif our fingz."

They all grunted in acknowledgment, except his Weidboy, who seemed to be way too calm for any greenie to ever be for some reason. Bigbitz was sure he wasn't doing this before Sabbatine arrived.

"Ey! Wake up, ya grot!" Bigbitz snarled, and knocked him on the head with his metallic arm. The weirdboy snapped out of it, and looking at Sabbatine with curiosity laced with overt superstition, followed the others to get the Koptas onto a nearby transport.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr was silent for a moment after Trazmir had spoke then responded in his usual pleasant nature.
"Nice mask you got there. Looks authentic, not one of the fakes that I occasionally see people flaunting." He complimented, "I'm afraid if you were hoping me to get angry that isn't very likely. I rarely get emotional when not taking part in a Dance. As for your last comment I would love for us to become friends, especially if it leads to future partnerships. The regular Craftworld Eldar often choose to leave the Chaos forces when they themselves are not in danger and we Harlequins often have difficulty raising the numbers for a large attacks."

As Sabbatine entered Slaeydr responded to her comment.
"On the contrary Sister," he explained, "We have reason to believe that the Dark Powers are sponsoring the Orks in some way. By the way nice incense, really clears the mind." With that finished he quickly moved and sat next to Trazmir and started going over a list of Chaos strongholds and bases in detail stating which would be suitable for raids once the current mission was over. . .


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz, for the first time, was actually interested in what someone had said just now. Completely and blatantly interrupting Enoch, he asked "Dijoo jus' say Gituzga was workin' wif Kayos?", his fury quickly building into a barely controlled rage.

All his Boyz, given over to Chaos as soldiers, or worse. Bigbitz was livid at the thought, a completely new fury tearing at him. They hadn't gone on a Waaaaaagh! at all. Gituzga just needed more Boyz to serve Chaos. Thats why nobody seemed to know where this supposed journey was even headed. He'd lied to all Bigbitz's boys, and given them over to whatever vile wills the Chaos gods had for them. That git would pay with his life.

Bigbitz was brought back to reality by a metallic "Ping", followed by a sound like metal twisting. He suddenly realized he had grabbed one of the shelves with his bionic arm, and had nearly bent it in two. He let it go, and returned his attention to Enoch.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

As soon as the Ork Bigbitz started to fly into a violent rage, Trazmir pulled out his stinger and loaded it with tranquiliser bacteria that they used for knocking out defenders in a raid and taking them back to the midnight city of Commorragh to be tortured. He pointed it at the Ork, finger on trigger. He was not going to be killed by a puny Ork.
As soon as Bigbitz calmed down, Trazmir quickly holstered his gun and carried on thinking about ideas for new bacterias.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Sitting atop an ammo box, Silov's thoughts were empty. Something many soldiers gradually learn to do while waiting for orders from superiors. It stopped them from thinking, and finally going insane. Suddenly Gituzga was mentioned and Silov's head shot up to stare at its source. An Ork...ok a big Ork, crashed about metalicaly, complaining and shouting alot. "So he's after Git aswell? Dammit." Standing up, he finished off the bottle of spirits (alchohol) and stumbled over to the assembling group.

In his deep Valhallan accent he turned to the assembly, he was obviously drunk. "Hey..Ork, iff you reallly wanna kill im, why not fight an arrmy of chaos? More fun aye?" Swaying, the morbid Veteran revealed another bottle of clear spirits from under his Great Coat.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz regarded the human with limited interest, but replied simply, "Lookz like dats wut we might be doin if dis pinkie iz tellin da truff."


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

War was everywhere. Tanaris seemed like she was in some kind of a heaven, or sanctuary. She was anxious to take a part of the forces against Chaos, and wanted to show off her skills. While traveling through an old, hidden Webway Gate, recently discovered by the Biel-Tan Eldar, Tanaris looked at the notification sent to her by Siliva, and saw that a Harlequin was joining her ranks. She instantly got excited, and was completely determined to take more fame than the Shadowseer. After coming out of the Gate in her personalized Wave Serpent, she was skimming across the land and ran over a few Grots just wandering around, and enjoyed every moment of it. She shortly arrived at the destination Valkyrie, and left her main pilot take her Wave Serpent back to the Craftworld. Brightwing walked to her objective, Shuriken Pistol at ready, and found her way in without getting assaulted by anything. 'Can never be too careful', she thought, and met with the rest of her team. She first noticed the Harlequin, then the Ork, and then the Humans. Tanaris knew this would be quite the enjoying ride.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate walked throught the corriders towards the ship. Guardsmen giving her looks as she walked, exitus rifle on her back while her pistol was in a holster on her hip. Two long knives were positioned underneath her rifle at the lower part of her back. She sighed, not particually wanting to work with the xeno but she saw they had a need. Besides i'm just blade in the crowd, i do what im told. She was a brilliant shot as all vindicare would be, her helmet allowing her too shoot in the dark. This was tucked under her arm as she walked towards the Valkyrie. "Inquisitor, Kate vindicare assassin at your service." She said with a slight bow. She looked at the others arranged in the ship. Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orks. Great she thought, if i survive this i better watch the Dark Eldar he takes pleasure with torture. She smiled "This is going to be interesting."


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Interesting? Complicated is a better word." Nudging the Ork with his Elbow, Silov offered up the bottle while studying the Assassin. A vindicare? 'Probobly a better shot than me and my rifle' Silov thought as he stood swaying.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An was hovering around some of the Techpriests, eagerly looking at all the technology and wondering if they'd ever teach him about it all. Except humans seemed a little unenthusiastic about such a thing, in fact they seemed unenthusiastic about everything that didn't concern violence, what a dull species... With a shrug, Ori'An noticed an alarm going off in his helmet, something he'd set to make sure he didn't forget he was supposed to be in the Valkyrie in a few minutes, as he often lost himself in the wonders of technology, even though he was born as a hunter, not a worker.

So the Pathfinder walked along the ship, not paying a great deal of attention as he was more focussed on juggling three photon grenades with amazing skill, he'd tried four once but he set one of them off at the time and was shouted at by the Shas'vre.

As he neared the wonderously crude piece of machinery that claimed to be able to fly, that all the Techpriests referred to as a 'Valkyrie', he skillfully caught each grenade and packed them away, casually strolling aboard with sickening innocence and cheeriness.

"Shas'ui'Ori'An, ready to serve the Greater Good!" Ori'An said formally to the Inquisitor with a salute, several clacks and taps were heard from the sudden movement, on closer examination there were about 20 spare Pulse Carbine magazines attached to him here and there, along with one in the weapon itself and two taped to its side.
With the formalities aside he simply moved aside to make room for others and stood at attention like a good soldier.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanaris looked around at everybody. She took off her helmet to reveal her purple and green eyes, and her blonde hair swaying with the wind coming from the door she just entered. She seemed like an outsider, and walked slowly to a crate she decided to use as a seat, laying her Singing Spear to the side of her. Tanaris tried to talk to the girl, the one with the name of Kate, but there was no response. She saw the Tau walk in, and she knew that he was going to be trouble, just by the looks of him.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha watched each member of the ragtag team with both wonder and hatred. The Tau he remembered were discovered in 789.M35 by the Adeptus Mechanicus ship _Land's Vision_ at that time the Tau race had only about utilized fire. Ape. The three Eldar were sleek as was all of their ancient race he realised though each one was unlike the other. Then there was the barbaric and oversized Ork. Fungus. He moved onto the Imperials and looked at each one realising that only Silivia and the Vindicator Assassin were the only ones fit enough to be called a member of the Inquisition.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz sniffed the liquid, which was positively foul.

Good.

His physiology was strong enough to resist most poisons, and his overwhelming sobriety was strong enough to tell him not to turn away a drink.

He didn't trust the human, but he seemed more pitiful than dangerous. He took the bottle, eyed the uninterestingly clear liquid, and took a deep swig, licking his lips and examining the bottle. It wasn't fungus beer. But it would do. He casually handed the bottle back to the human.

Before the welcome wash of liquor could tingle through him completely, a sight which made Bigbitz groan appeared in the hatch. A Tau, as overzealous and overexcited as they come, snapped to a quick salute. Bigbitz huffed in distain at the gesture, and continued eying him as he made his way to his seat.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Taking back the bottle from the Ork, Silov noticed the entrance of a blue skinned creature of Humanoid stature he had never before encountered. He also felt the growing mistrust of the room towards the 'Blue skin'. The Blue guy (he assumed it was male) was covered in packs of what looked like ammunition and weapons. "I'd like to see him run with all that crap."

It didn't matter who the blue skin was at the moment, and Silov hoped the Inquisitor would de-brief them very soon. As long as he wasn't sober, Silov was social, otherwise he'd just slink in the back with a foul mood.

Moving over towards his Box of Ammo, which was carried onto the ship earlier, he slumped down and leaned his head on the Valkyrie's wall. This time keeping the blue skin called Shas and the Elder next to him sitting on a crate. Analysing her expression and emotions toward the blue skin.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanaris looked oddly at the Tau, she has never seen one so equipped for battle before. She remembered a Craftworld Iyanden Guardian, who kept so many shurikens available to him that she thought he would never run out. Slowly fading away from the Tau, Tanaris looked at one of the humans keeping a steady eye on her, the one on the crate of ammunition. "It isn't nice to stare, just so you know". She knew that something could be amiss..and that possibly befriending the rest of these 'people' could be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Anyone who hasn't entered the Valkyrie will have assumed to have entered))

Everyone seemed to be at the Valkyrie. "Everyone seems to be on the Valkyrie. Pilot get us down to the moon." said Siliva over her vox. "Alright, were are going to take over the command center. You are authorized to kill any hostile Orkz in any way you wish. Take prisoners only after the battle is over. Bigbitz, you are free to leave the group until we take over the command center. Once the command center is under our control the rest of the moon will fall under control. Then while repairing the damage we will land down on the planet and that's were the real fight will start. I hope your all ready. If you have any questions better ask me now before we land and start fighting" said Siliva as she smiled. She then turned towards the Dark Eldar Haemonculus, Trazmir. "Trazmir, I have a request for you. The Inquisition requires much interrogation. I here Haemonculus are the best in the galaxy. Mind showing and teaching me your ways in torture. Perhaps we could even work on a few experiments together." said Siliva as she coldly smiled at Trazmir.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An attentively watched the Inquisitor and made sure to absorb everything she said, almost creepy in his eagerness, quickly recording necessary details in his helmet's computer.
'Kill all Orks,' was written at the top of his screen in important lettings befitting that of a mission objective, though not so much that it might distract him from what he shoots at. Puretide knows he really doesn't need any distractions, it was just fortunate they were fighting Orks so the old pray and spray method usually worked fine, except of course Ori'An didn't really have anyone to pray to.
He wondered if he should try praying to this 'Emperor' all the Gue'la seem so terrible fond of, maybe that's how they can shoot so well. Though of course, it could have something to do with their obsession with violence...

The Inquisitor was disappointingly cold as she conversed with a strange being his target analyser showed 'Haemonculus - Dark Eldar', it seemed humans in general were very grim and depressing. Moving along he looked at the rest of this bizarre crew he had joined, picking up Humans, Eldar, Squiggoth... Wait what? Ori'An blinked and did a doubletake at Bigbitz, his analyser must have glitched, or just picked up various similarities at this range. He did a bit of tuning to fix the analyser before he looked back at the Inquisitor, his ever-present and always urgent question coming to mind when she asked for questions.

"Gue'vesa Inquisitor! What do I do if I run out of ammunition!?" Ori'An said, addressing her formally, it almost seemed like a joke except for the fact Ori'An was dead serious.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> Ori'An attentively watched the Inquisitor and made sure to absorb everything she said, almost creepy in his eagerness, quickly recording necessary details in his helmet's computer.
> 'Kill all Orks,' was written at the top of his screen in important lettings befitting that of a mission objective, though not so much that it might distract him from what he shoots at. Puretide knows he really doesn't need any distractions, it was just fortunate they were fighting Orks so the old pray and spray method usually worked fine, except of course Ori'An didn't really have anyone to pray to.
> He wondered if he should try praying to this 'Emperor' all the Gue'la seem so terrible fond of, maybe that's how they can shoot so well. Though of course, it could have something to do with their obsession with violence...
> 
> ...


"Just call me Inquisitor or Siliva, I don't actually like being Gue'vesa, you'll find out other members of the Imperium will dislike it to. If you do run out of ammo you have several options. One, run back to the Valkyrie. Two, find ammo or another gun and keep fighting. Three, get into close combat. Four, ask a fellow teammate for a spare weapon if you do run out of ammo. Yet I doubt you will run out of ammo. Don't be reckless I don't want you to die." said Siliva as she calmly smiled at him.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An nodded vigorously, saluting the Siliva, somewhat encouraged that his commanding officer didn't want him to die, maybe humans weren't so bad if some of them adopted Tau thinking? Ori'An didn't want anyone to die either, but in war that was hardly up to him.

"Yes Inquisitor, I shall run away back to the Valkyrie when I run out of ammunition," Ori'An said, before settling back in place. There didn't appear to be even a shadow of a doubt in Ori'An's voice that he was going to run out of ammo, even if he was armoured in spare ammunition packs.
He supposed, when he ran out of ammo he could resolve to using the 'Devil's Flashlight' as some Gue'vesa had called his Marketlight Target Designator, though no Seeker Missiles would arrive he guessed it would help everyone see things, pointing out important people or vehicles, or perhaps make the smarter Orks run away when they see the infamous red dot glued to them.

He remembered holding off a ridge with an empty Carbine, there had been around thirty Guardsmen trying to get to him but their Commissar had died, so the tricky little Pathfinder chased them all away with a laser pointer.
Ori'An wasn't so sure about asking his new allies for a weapon, such incredibly abstract and crude weapons, he'd probably shoot his own hoof off before figuring out how to hit the enemy with them.
Then again he could get creative if the situation became desperate enough.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

"Gaharhar," Bigbitz laughed derisively. "Only orks kan use da Dakka. You best hope you dun have ta use a Shoota down dere. Only us Orks kan use em."

What he said was technically true; In all the times he'd seen a human pick up and attempt to fire a Shoota, they failed to cause it to fire a single shot. Each time, Bigbitz had shaken his head, and traded back his new, dakka-less Lasgun for his Big Shoota, leaving the Humans perplexed as to why the weapon didn't want to operate, and leaving Bigbitz perplexed as to how the Humans could use such a quiet gun and kill anything at all with it. He didn't knoww hy; Maybe Orky technology simply didn't like other races (Understandable by Bigbitz's book).

"I ain't breakin' off frum da groop. You's don' hardly figger as boyz, but a mob always sticks togevva." This was only a half truth; He didn't really care whether or not anyone could fight, even though a part of him instinctively knew that everyone's best shot at survival was sticking together. He was simply more concerned with showing off and flaunting his prowess in battle to the other races.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An tilted his head slightly as he listened and examined the Squiggoth talking in a strange language, he activated his vocal analyser in attempt to translate and perhaps catalogue the data in the event he needed to communicate with the... Squiggoth... He gave his helmet a bash and the analyser changed back to Ork

He was curious as to what a 'Dakka' was, entering it into his helmet to search for it's definition.
"Dakka: Crude term used by the fungal entities known as Orks, origins unknown yet an accurate guess could be from the onomatopoeia of the sound their ranged weapons make, see 'Shoota'," a small computerised voice inside Ori'An's helmet.
"Ooooh," Ori'An said as if enlightened, nodding his head in understanding. These 'Orks' didn't make a real lot of sense, about as violent, if not more so, than the humans, and their technology, it was horrendous! Yet effective somehow... A rough diagram of a looted Hammerhead appeared on his visor, the Tau had managed to recover the vehicle, to their dismay it had been mutilated, spikes protruded off in every direction, there were five other Railguns jury-rigged onto it with about eight different platforms made of welded metal all over it that had a gun emplaced. It also seemed to have wheels attached to it... The schematics showed the wheels didn't even touch the ground.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sabbtine looked at Slaydr a little surprised. 'The ruinous powers are using these greenskins? Then they face The Emperor's wrath and be destroyed.'

As Siliva explained the objective of their mission, she sat down a chair and strapped herself in for re-entry, listening carefully.
'How will we assault their command station? I assume a Grav-Chute insertion onto the building?'


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

A smile spread across Trazmir's face.
"I will help you," said Trazmir greedily "For a price of course. I want 10 humans."
He got a needle out of his bag and threw it at Silvia, but purposley missed. 
"Go on. Pull it out of the wall and stick it in you. I promise it won't kill you..."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr looked at the Tau standing to attention.
"Tut tut tut, you should really learn to be more relaxed," he explained before turning to face the drunk Silov, "But not too relaxed mind. It's always best to have a clear head in battle. Which is why as a Shadowseer I try my best to remove that advantage from my audience."

Once Siliva finished the brief Slaeydr turned to talk to Tanaris.
"Is that a Biel-Tan Warlock I spy? Hmm you have a high level psychic ability and a good athletic build. You would have made quite a good Shadowseer, or any form of Harlequin really. Such a shame." With nothing else to do Slaeydr turned to one of the Orks in Bigbitz's entourage and engaged him in a conversation, which oddly ended with the now very embarrassed Ork being beaten by him in an arm wrestle. . .


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Smiling at the Elder female sitting beside him, Silov slumped his head into his chest and turned to face her "What nice for one species can be destroyer of another."

Standing up, he brushed off his Great Coat (a habit from brushing off snow). "I'm detective, detecting is what I do, that and deduction." Again out of habit, Silov brought up his great coat collar closer to himself before swaying over towards the standing assembly around Silvia. "Inquisitor, is plan so simple? No plan of attack? Schematics? How many Orks? What is the environment like? Or are you only just getting to that?"

Pointing at BigBitz and then Kate he casually drank another third of the bottle. "Different fighters need different positions. Perhaps we are using alien methods today ah?"

Silov offered his bottle up at the blue one. "Hey, the clown is right, you do need to relax."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Just don't get too relaxed, soldier. Better save some for once we're done down there.
If we get out of there, you can buy us all a round.'


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanaris understood the Inquisitor's directions, and began instantly eager for battle. "Ah, the fun shall soon begin.". She noted that the drunken Human has been smiling at her for a few seconds, so Tanaris got off her crate, and moved towards a fastened seat, near the Guardsman. She then playfully winked at the drunk, but knew in her mind it was completely sarcastic, and only done for her own laughter. Tanaris took a minute or two to think about what to say to the Harlequin, and it seemed like she was hurt in some kind of way. "Never shall a former aspect, join such an exiled group, as the Harlequins of the Laughing God.". 

It seemed that Tanaris had some kind of negativity towards the Harlequin, and hopefully wishes that he won't bother comparing him to her. If such an occasion were to arise, then this 'fellowship' could become a contest, in which will be played on the Shadowseer's home stage.

"What is your name, blue one, so that I may remember it for a later use?" Tanaris asked the Tau. "You must calm down before such a battle, use that weaponry on the enemy Ork forces, might I add, not us.".


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

[OOC: I ordered my Nobz off ages ago, Solitaire ]

Bigbitz looked around at the seats; Not a single one was large enough to securely house his massive frame. So, instead, he clamped down on the bent shelf he had mutilated earlier, and locked his arm.

Looking at the Valhallan soldier, he replied: "Da plan goes somfin like, 'kill all da enemy orks, an if more shows up, kill dem too'. Go ded killy on 'em." He eyed the Tau speculatively, knowing they were like Squigs in a fight; Indeed ded killy, but if you didn't point them in the right direction, they could end up biting _your_ leg off too. Except with Tau, it was more "Shoot" than "Bite".

But he figured the Humans could use some stratagee. And for the first time, he actually knew what they'd probably be facing.

"Da fing is, Gituzga stole most a my gunz and fings when he stole ma boyz. We was ded rich too. We 'ad Burnaz an Lootaz. We got two Leemin Rush wagonz, an four Lan Raidas. An we ad a mess a' Zzap guns. Dats how we got da Lan Raidas and da Leemin Rushes, hurhur. Mos important iz dat dey Bad Moonz. Bood Moonz is da bes' coz we gots more dakka. So be expectin' big shootaz, Kombi Weapons, Mega Blastaz, an prolly a Shokk Attack Gun, if da grots a' managed ter not break it wif no mekboyz aroun. Plus whateva Gituzga and-" he paused with visible irritation "-Kayos gave 'em too."


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An eyed the offered bottle suspiciously, his helmet giving it a rough scan even though it wasn't designed for it. He'd seen some of the Gue'vesa consuming such a substance, their behaviour became erratic and they had a tendency to fall painfully on their faces.

"The uh... 'Clown' may possibly be correct in their assessment of my physical health but I believe I shall not require your strange liquid, my accuracy doesn't need any handicaps, but I thank you for the offer," Ori'An said respectfully with a small bow of his head. Everyone did seem to think he wasn't calm, were they not about to engage the Orks? Then again they hadn't really met him before, this rather normal for Ori'An, though maybe a little worried since he didn't know how much ammo he should have taken.
Wait till he runs out of ammunition, THEN they'll see a panicked Tau.

"My shorter name is Ori'An," Ori'An introduced himself to the Eldar who queried him, sitting up straight to look impressive, he didn't want to appear inferior amongst this group of rough veterans or so it seemed. There were a lot of strange people in this group, his mind fell over itself trying to figure out a proper tactic that involved all their strengths.
"Do not worry for my weapon, I have sufficient training to ensure 63% of my shots are within a foot of my target, and I have a feeling I will regret wasting any shots in here as it is most likely I shall need them all later," Ori'An said assuringly, nodding vigorously.
Everyone seemed to be preparing for battle, so Ori'An started uploading necessary data into his visor, a rough anatomy of an Ork that was _supposed_ to help Tau warriors neutralise their targets better, but Ori'An honestly couldn't figure out how it worked.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela looked over at the various eldar on the valkyrie 'Save it for the enemy boys and girls, it's showtime!' She grinned as she felt the ship begin to vibrate, signaling the reentry had begun, soon flak cannons would open fire, then it was drop off time and combat, softly she began to sing.
_A spiritu dominatus,
Domine, libra nos,
From the lightning and the tempest,
Our Emperor, deliver us.
From plague, deceit, temptation and war, Our Emperor, deliver us,
From the scourge of the Kraken,
Our Emperor, deliver us. 
From the blasphemy of the Fallen,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
From the begetting of daemons,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
From the curse of the mutant,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
A morte perpetua,
Domine, libra nos. 

That thou wouldst bring them only death, 
That thou shouldst spare none, 
That thou shouldst pardon none 
We beseech the, destroy them. 
_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate heard Ori'An talking about his shooting. She just smiled at the thought. She sat down by the doorway, ensuring a quick disembarkation, before checking her rifle. It was a flawless piece of equipment and she was glad she had it with her. She put it across her lap before donning her helmet. This would allow her to operate in complete darkness, and help her prioritise her targets. One thing she knew when she had something in her crosshairs she wasn't going to miss. She tilted her head backwards so it hit the back of her seat, before thinking about her mission. She would have too stay back and provide support, and if neccesary use her exitus pistol and long knives. She hoped it didn't come to that though, relying on the close combat specialists, like the ork.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha took a seat and pulled down the clamp around him. He looked around and muttered "In the name of the Machine God deliver me through salvation" he made the sign of the Aquila and bowed his head. "This model is a model from the Forges Of Fabricator-General Hellias of Lucius" he said loudly Alpha had learned the names of every current Fabricator-General of the Mechanicus Forge Worlds along with the names of every Titan Legion in active service. Alpha looked up his bionic eye twisting as he stared at each member of the team and wondered why they were present and not a squad of Astartes.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz gripped tighter as the ship underneath him lurched.

"_'ERE WE GO!_"

The rattling became more and more intense as the craft plunged deeper into the atmosphere. With a deep, quiet laugh, he made one last check to his Big Shoota. Once the turbulence had leveled off a bit, he let go of the shelf, and popped his looted ammo case (Complete with large red X over the Imperial Guard symbol and the ammo label scratched off, with the word "DAKKA" scrawled over the side of the box) into a slot in his armor in the event he needed it. He fed a chain into it, and after being nearly sent to the deck by an air pressure bump, he cocked the rifle, eyed it speculatiely once more, and held it with his free hand, returning his cybork hand to the shelf where it rested and clamping down again. He knew Tankbustas wouldn't let them land without firing off at least a few shots.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Ha, your the third smartest Ork i've ever met and I've met alot. Killin shit is all good, its just how we kill em thats important, unless you wanna lend me a power claw." Silov sat down clutching the seat. "Figure out our explosives, sharp shooters and guys that can take a punch. Obviously our combat specialists will be doing much work, distracting while the crack shots cover em. Have some specialists get close and drop some explosive's into the vehicles. Perhaps Shas and the Tech Priest can get close enough to sabotage their turrets and artillery." 

Taking a swig from the bottle, Silov nodded towards Silvia. "Or we can trust her and see what happens."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Sabbtine looked at Slaydr a little surprised. 'The ruinous powers are using these greenskins? Then they face The Emperor's wrath and be destroyed.'
> 
> As Siliva explained the objective of their mission, she sat down a chair and strapped herself in for re-entry, listening carefully.
> 'How will we assault their command station? I assume a Grav-Chute insertion onto the building?'


Siliva turned towards Sabbtine. "The Valkyrie will be making a landing behind some ruins near the command center. Most of the Ork have landed on the planet. So if we move quickly we should be able to take the command center before all the Ork show up. Once the command center has been taken over we can active the defenses and send a signal to my cruiser for orbital bombardment on Ork positions." said Siliva as she then showed a map on the data slate. The ruins were about 30 feet away from the command center. Their were many other ruins among the area to provide cover. Turrets were place around the command center.



Shadow Hawk said:


> A smile spread across Trazmir's face.
> "I will help you," said Trazmir greedily "For a price of course. I want 10 humans."
> He got a needle out of his bag and threw it at Silvia, but purposley missed.
> "Go on. Pull it out of the wall and stick it in you. I promise it won't kill you..."


Siliva pulled the needle out of the wall. She knew how treacherous the dark eldar were. Thus she began to scan his mind to see if he was telling the truth. In the mean time she put the needle in the bag. "I will give you ten human prisoners" said Siliva as she continued to try and scan Trazmir mind.


CommissarHorn said:


> Smiling at the Elder female sitting beside him, Silov slumped his head into his chest and turned to face her "What nice for one species can be destroyer of another."
> 
> Standing up, he brushed off his Great Coat (a habit from brushing off snow). "I'm detective, detecting is what I do, that and deduction." Again out of habit, Silov brought up his great coat collar closer to himself before swaying over towards the standing assembly around Silvia. "Inquisitor, is plan so simple? No plan of attack? Schematics? How many Orks? What is the environment like? Or are you only just getting to that?"
> 
> ...


"The mission needs to be done quickly or usually we would have scanned the area and came up with a better method of attack. That's why we are being sent in. The amount of Ork shouldn't be to high due to most of them being left on the planet. It will probably be some Mek boys and other Ork that the warboss left behind. Yet be carefully their also might be chaos marines. When we land will have the snipers take care of any orks on the turret and guarding the entrance to the command center. Then we enter the command center and kill any enemies that get in our way." said Siliva.

The ship had now almost landed behind the ruins. "If you have anything else to say, say it now." said Siliva as she got ready to enter combat.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As the valkyrie neared it's target, Sabbatine unstrapped her seat and stood up, walking towards the back ramp, then hit the open switch, with a gust of wind the air suddenly blew into the small craft, she braced herself as her wings opened up behind her, and the thrusters of her jump pack flared to life, grinning broadly.
'Only thing I have to say is, Last one down's only gets dead orcs, YIPPY KAJEE!'
Then jumped out of the craft, the thrusters of her jump pack flaring to life as she ran down the ramp, her lightning claws crackling with a blue nimbus as they flared to life, diving headlong down to one of the gun emplacements, just before making a swerve to slow her descent, she threw down a frag grenade into the emplacement, the explosion rocking the crude contraption before landed in the middle of it on top of an ork, her claws reaching out and slashing at the second one in the gunnery nest.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Watching the battle sister eject from the aircraft, two things came to mind; 1, he had to admit, she had a fighter's spirit, and 2, what he wouldn't have given for a Rokkit Pack right now. He had to wait for landing anyway, to make sure his Nobz got to ground, and make sure they all did their jobs. He shifted impatiently as he thought of the carnage below he had to miss. He looked around the ship; Three eldar, humans, and a grenade-juggling Tau covered in bullets shared the craft with him, and he was now acutely aware that this mission would play out like no other he'd been on- It didn't frighten him; Just now there were lots of different bullets to be avoiding.

He was getting way to clear in the head; While under normal circumstances, he would never do this, he'd forgotten to pack his own. With a combination of discomfort and embarassment, he gingerly tapped Silov on the shoulder and growled, "You gots mor drink, Umie? I'm in big need uvva good swig."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"A crude yet effective strategy." Commented Slaeydr as he watched the Sister leap out of the transport. "I wouldn't worry about the Orks firing at the craft. I'll make sure of that." He advised, concentrating his psychic powers into the Veil of Tears ability, shielding the Valkyrie from the eyes of the defenders. Standing up he fitted his scythe blade onto his staff and drew his shuriken pistol, then Slaeydr walked to the still open door, walked out and dropped straight from view!

Slaeydr stopped abruptly in mid-air about a foot from the ground, his flip belt doing it's job. Without a jump pack however he was still a little way away from the battle and set into an Olympic sprint to get to the combat, his moving feet barely touching the ground as he rocketed towards the enemy. His backpack activated and Slaeydr launched and entire squads worth of hallucinogen grenades over the ruins, confident in the mayhem it would cause. . .


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Trazmir unstrapped his safety belt, and after the Sister of the Imperium and the Harlequin with no emotions jumped out out of the transport plane, he got up and stood at the door. _'That damned Shadowseer.'_ Trazmir said in his head. _'I'll bring out the emotion in him.'_
He suddenly leaped, spreading his arms like wings an fell head first straight towards the ground. He could feel the wind rushing across his face. He smiled and licked his pale purple lips. This was it.
A foolish Ork stood below. He could use that to cushion his fall. He rotated his body, so he was no longer heas first, but feet first. He was really close to the ground now, he was confidfident he would make the landing.
He positioned his heel horozontially to the ground, and struck the ork on the head with his heel. In the same movement, he brought his leg back up vertically forcing him upwards into the scream-filled sky. Trazmir felt like showing of so while he was in the air he did a backflip, and as he landed and smashed the blades of his Scissorhands into the hard ground. _'Oh the torture.'_ Trazmir smiled to himself. Time to sry some of my sew scissorhand poisons I guess...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

She could hear the crunch of the ork's skull under her, having landed her high heels into it, her claws ripped open the chest and neck of the orc in front of her, as he fell, she dropped a krak grenade while launching herself into the air and somersaulted to the other gun nest, the orks there were a little more prepared, having turned the massive gun in her direction, she landed on top of it, running down the barrel and flung into one of the orcs, her claws ripping him to shreds and using her wings and the still burning engines of her jump pack to keep the other orc at bay.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanaris agreed with what the drunken Guardsman said about "how we kill them". It made sense: It doesn't matter when we kill them, but how. Tanaris was all excited, landing, and heading off for the first battle of a possible many. Orks. They were everywhere, and it was time to put her old Howling Banshee skills to the test, with the magic of a Warlock. She noted what Silov has said about planting explosives for their tanks. "You there, drunk one, a Singing Spear can usually make short work of vehicles. Limit yourself on the crude destruction of fragmentation devices". 

She concentrated her powers, put on her Warlock helmet, and got ready for combat. Tanaris grabbed her Singing Spear, and wished the remaining allies on the Valkryie good luck in this battle. Brightwing dove from the ship, in a majestic way, and when she got close to the ground, she focused her energy on her spear, and directly impaled a running Ork straight in the skull, using his body as a cushion. She saw the Harlequin slashing all he saw, and Tanaris pulled a dead-on sprint to catch up to him "Let's see who can get the most by the end of this mission, Shadowseer". Tanaris had a lot of momentum, and did something she hasn't done in a long while: Scream like a Howling Banshee.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate quickly dissembarked from the valkyrie. She dropped behind some ruins and crouched, she shouldered her rifle and quickly found an ork out of cover. She smiled as she fired and watched his head go backwards. She quickly found another target and fired, watching another ork slump to the ground. This is far too easy i thought my this was going to be difficult working with xeno. She quickly fired another shot, and watched as a third ork went down. She looked at the facility not far ahead guarded by turrets. "Alpha can you dissable those turrets if i cover you?". She said quickly into her vox. She quickly sited another ork. BANG. An old saying came to mind that all snipers dreamed off the pink mist.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Skrub, the gretchin cowered silently beneath a large rock, scarcely daring to breath. It had all started as a normal day, he had been accompanying about 10 or so orks and several other gretchin when something strange happened. It almost felt like getting drunk to start off with, and then he saw them. Shadows. Dozens of them, gliding through and around the ruins, threateningly circling them. The orks responded as expected; firing at them with their sluggas and lunging at some with their choppas, but the shadows forever evaded, dodging and weaving silently, never striking back. But then one did. This one was different to the others, a multi-coloured blur that slashed and sliced with a long pole-like weapon that caused streaks of blood to pour from grievous wounds. And the way it moved, that was perhaps the most disturbing bit about it because it seemed like a game to it, even more so than the orks Skrub was used to fighting with it seemed to be simply, silently enjoying it. And that had made it far more terrifying. Skrub alone was able to escape, though he supposed another grot may have succeeded, and it had been many minutes since he had heard a sound. But then, it never made a sound. Surely it must have left to find more prey, he would have to risk it. Skrub had barely moved an inch when it was on him, knocking him several meters through the air, pinning him to the ground with it's foot and pressing a it's pole-blade against his throat.
"Talk!" It's voice was strange, as if it was caught in the moment so fully it could think of nothing else. It also sounded so passionate, so full of emotion, so full of _life_. It's black mask hid any sign of it on it's features though. "Talk," it repeated, "tell me the weak points of the base."
Skrub managed to squeal a reply, "Never!"
The figure was silent for a moment then something seemed to fall out of it's backpack and land on the floor. Something about the size of an egg. A grenade! Skrub reflexively closed his eyes but was surprised when nothing happened, apart from the same dizzy-drunk feeling as earlier. When he opened his eyes he was met with a horrifying sight. The creature had multiplied and was now on all sides.
"Talk!" They intoned.
"No." Was Skrub's strangled response.
They all looked at each other then released the pressure on him, and started to move and spin and cartwheel around him in an terrifying dance of death. _"Talk! Talk! Talk! Talk! Talk!"_ They repeated, louder every time until their voices mingled into a roar, he could hear the sound of drumming in the background and the sky was turning red.
"No-"
_"Talk!"_
"No I kant-"
_"Talk!"_
"Yu dont no-"
_"Talk!"_
"Wot dey'd do-"
_"Talk!"_
"Tuh me-"
_"Talk!"_
"OKAY!" Skrub screamed, unable to bear it any longer. And suddenly everything was better and the creature was one again.
"Good." It sounded satisfied and attached it's weapon to a ribbon tied around it's waist. It threw another one of those strange grenades into his hands and grabbed him by the throat and lifted him into the air. "I want you to take this and throw it as hard as you can onto the ground inside your HQ with as many of your bosses around at the time as possible. Don't bother considering fleeing or warning them, because I'll know, and I'll come for you. Got that."
Skrub nodded vigourously.
"Good. Now go."

All was silent for a moment after the gretchin had left then Slaeydr absentmindedly muttered "well that was fun" before shooting another grot that had been hiding with his shuriken pistol without looking at it. Noticing Tanaris moving towards him he gleefully glided over the ruins and away to find more orks before she could. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha calmly walked from the Transport. He stared around with a squinted eye as his forcused on the Orks muttering "Foul indeed" and watched the team of Ordo Xeno members in disgust as they cut through the enemy with ease. A giant black skinned Ork with long protrouding tusks and a blood stained cleaver charged towards Alpha who stood in its path not showing fear. Alpha spun away as he did saw jabbing the beast in one thick vein with one of his needled fingers, releasing Nerve Eating Poison into its body. The beast fell with a clump, twitching uncontrollably as its eyes turned into pink liquid, its lungs shrinking. Alpha listened as the Assassin named Kate asked him could he dissable the turrets and said "I am Mechanicus. I can dissable anything if _you _can cover me" as he walked towards the turrets calmly.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

In his musings, Bigbitz had completely missed the landing. He diverted his gaze to the open dropship hatch, and snatched up his gun.

"_WAAAAAGGGHHH!_"

He poured a steady stream of high caliber rounds into the ruins around him, blowing chunks of stone and ork apart in equal measure, as he trudged forward, suppressing the enemy soldiers deeper into the fortifications. After the belt was empty he stopped, and it was still, save for the pinging of spent casings against the jagged stone ground.

Bigbitz snorted, and turned his gaze skyward; Sure enough, the looted Valkyrie, covered in extra armor and ramshackle bolted on weapons, came to a rough stop several meters away, and two Meks rolled the Deffkoptas out onto the stone ground, while the Speed Freeks poured fire into the buildings ahead of them.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The second ork slammed his shoota on her wings, not very effectively, due to her ceramite armour, but she could feel the impact, the other ork had been torn in two by her tumble on top of him, she whirled, one hand outstretched and slashed at the crude weapon, the vibro blades of her claw slicing through it, and it fell in several pieces to the floor, the ork lookt a bit surprised at it, then even more as her other claw impaled it's throat and sent his head flying the other way.
She activated her Vox bead in her ear. 'Comm Center Gun Nests neutralised'.

With both gun nests on top of the building destroyed, the rest would have no trouble assaulting the guards at the door. She noticed a Gretchin holding one of the harlequin's grenades in his hands running to the doors, in the shadows behind it, she caught a glimmer of his movements, figuring he sent the somehow 'convinced' the grot to carry the grenade inside, she waited for the grot to enter, then moved to the center of the roof, taking several frak grenades and putting them together, the pins all linked together with a piece of wire, covering it up with a metal plate ripped loose with her claws from one of the gun nests, listend carefully until she heard the BOOF of the grenade and pulled the wire hard, jumping into cover in a gun nest.

The grenades went of with a massive explosion, and as she had hoped, they made a hole inside the roof, probably the rubble adding even more confusion into it following that halucination grenade. She tossed in a flashbang for good measure, then jumped down into the room.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Trazmir walked through the Wave of Orks, easily holding them off as he approached a crude tower, made from bits of wood and metal tied together. He shot the orks with well placed needles, knowing the weak points of all the races, after conducting countless vile experiments. 
Trazmir could feel a maelstrom of tortured souls hanging around the atmosphere, twirling and dancing multicoulored streaks of colours creating horrible patterns. And he liked it. Oh how he longed to torture somebody properly, he just needed the time to do it. 
A savage Ork jumbed at Trasmir, axe ready to attack, but Trazmir just stuck a needle in the Ork's body, and he died instantly. No poisons. He wasn't going to waste precious poison on something lowly as an ork grunt, a 'boy' he thought they called them. A few more accurately placed needles later he was at the ladders of the tower. As he climbed up Orks with guns holstered tried to jump up and pull him down. _'By Urien Rakarth, these Orks are stupid. Why son't they just try to shoot me?'_ Trazmir wondered in amusement. He threw a needle at the ork, and hit him in the eye. He wanted this one to suffer.
Trazmir quickly made his way up the ladder and an ork was gunning allies from a window. _'Good, he hasn't noticed me yet. I can torture this one.'_ Trazmir smiled to himself. He pulled out a needle, just a temperory parylasation drug. He snuck up on the Ork and stuck the needle in the back of the Ork's neck. The ork went into spasms, even shooting his own orks in the progress, then stopped moving. _'Let's begin.'_ Trazmir said, as he licked his lips.
Trazmir started by taking off all the Ork's clothes so he was bare naked. On the Ork's chest he carefully drew an aquilla. He wanted to draw a symbol related with his own race, but as he was fighting for the Emperor this time, he drew one of their symbols. It would inflict more fear into the Orks. Then Trazmir took a rope-like thing out of his back pack and tied it round the Ork's neck. He then took some normal needles out of his bag and stuck the rope to the wooden floor of the gun tower. He used an atomic merging substance to merge the orks two hands together. Preperations complete.
Trazmir lowered the bare ork out the window. The rope wouldn't strangle him. No, this would keep him alive. This Ork had become a symbol. A symbol to the remaining Orks to give up. Trazmir then threw the antidote to the parylisation drug at the Ork, and he started wriggling like a worm. A wide smile spread across Trazmir's face. This was fun after all. 
He leapt out the window of the gun tower, setting it on fire as he fell to the ground. The rope would not kill the Ork. No, the fire and fall would.
Trazmir heard a large explosion somewhere. He had a look round to see what it was. He could see a large building with smoke wafering out of the top. _'Must be the Ork HQ.'_ Trazmir smiled, _'Lets go have some fun!'_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate heard Alpha's reply but ignored the comment, focusing on the orks. She shot another charging towards Alpha. He walked calmly forward regardless of the danger. She saw a grot preparing to shoot Alpha. She fired and blew its head off. She smiled before switching targets. "Hurry it up, I've seen orks dissarm turrets faster than you are." She let out a slight laugh. She waited for his inevitable comeback.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha approached the closest turret as the Vindicare returned a comment and snarled saying "Well Lady-Assassin if i am to slow for your liking perhaps you should get out from behind cover and take the fight to the Orks" Alpha smashed one of the Orks smaller cousins, a Gretchen away with his Bionic Hand and stepped next to the first turret placing on firm hand upon it he tried to contact the Machine Spirit but only got a wave of screams as he whispered "A tormented soul" and punched his curled fist trhough the centre and walked towards the next one saying "See how she likes that".


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz, after maing sure his Boyz landed securely, loaded another belt into his weapon. He sighted the Mechanicus striding resolutely forward, more Ork heads exploding from sniper fire as they popped into the open.

His boyz shouted to him, pointing at the turrets, and shaking their heads. THey were going precisely nowhere until the air was clear. Good.

Striding forward, his great boots thumping on the ground, he slung his weapon forward, the barrel scanning the ruins for anything that the Human sniper missed. He spotted the mechanicus atop the ruins, and saw he had already destroyed one.

"No pinkie iz gonna outkill me!" he shouted, and plucked a Stikkbomb from his armor; He slung it along a cord, and let it loose; It soared the impressive distance in a high arc, and missed its target. The explosion reverberated from behind it, but it was sufficient to spin the turret sideways, tear its casing, and topple it with a loud crash from its mount, eliciting a loud whoop from Bigbitz.

Bigbitz turned at those remaining in the Valkyrie, and shouted "Ey! You missin all da fun!"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The moment the Valkyrie landed, Ori'An jumped to his feet and ran out ahead like a Pathfinder should, quickly scanning the area and gaining a rough count of targets. Assessment: Enough for Ori'An to hit things.
He charged out and slammed up against a ruined pillar for cover, whipping his Pulse Carbine into position and setting it to full-auto, roughly aiming it at a small group of Orks and holding down the trigger. A maelstrom of pulse rounds scattered into the Orks, shredding several of them as they stubbornly pushed onwards, it was ridiculous how many there were and how slowly Ori'An was killing them all, his visor brought up statistics showing an amazing 72% accuracy yet there were still many Orks charging around.

_Click_
"AAAHHHH!!!!" Ori'An yelled out in fear when his gun ran out of bullets just as a few Orks got close, he began sprinting all over the field with three Orks in pursuit, bullets flying everywhere from their Shootas, hitting everything but the Pathfinder. The little Tau had no chance in close combat, it was a very good thing, however that Ori'An was well versed in the special art of running like hell, weaving around the ruins.
All of a sudden the Pathfinder disappeared, the Orks ran over to the pillar most likely hiding him screaming their favourite warcry, when a hand came around holding a plasma grenade and stuffed it down the Ork's throat, before Ori'An was seen running like hell once more, reloading his Pulse Carbine on the fly as bullets flew everywhere.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Bloody hell, theres people jumping out from everywhere!"
Silov stumbled up from his seat and somhow made it to his ammo box, behind it lay a sniper rifle, a hellgun and a giant sword, the size of Silov's leg. "Sorry comrade sniper, but i can't use you now." Clipping the sword to his belt and slinging the Hellgun onto his back, Silov swayed out from the Transport once it had landed. Looking around there were dead Orks everwhere, with shouting BigBitz adding to their number. Unsheathing his sword and keeping an empty bottle in one hand, Silov strolled over to Kate, admiring her skills as a sniper. 

Suddenly from the ruins came running two enraged Orks, waving giant choppas. "You didn't pick the best spot to fire from aye" Silov laughed in Kate's direction.
Sticking the sword in the ground, Silov snatched up his Hellgun and fired in the Orks direction. 

As a sniper he was sure to kill the Ork in a single shot of its neck... The Ork's leg flew apart and he fell onto his face angrier than ever... sniper or not, Silov was drunk.

The second Ork cleaved his Choppa through Silov, but the guardsmen slumped his body down and dodged the attack. Standing up, Silov smashed the glass bottle across the Orks face. The Ork shook his head and glared at the Human. "Shit." Engulfed by more rage the Ork charged the human and swung his choppa through him. But again Silov dodged his attack and this time lay on his back. "Gonna git yu!" The enraged Ork chopped down but was met with a sudden resistence.

The giant sword lay at Silov's side, pointing up, through the Ork. Gurgling the Ork died, and with its last strength chopped down into the guardsmen.
The axe missed his face by inches.

Standing up, Silov brushed himself down. "It all comes down to planning." picking up his Hellgun he pointed it at the Ork he wounded earlier. "This time." Firing he blew off the Orks left hand. "Balls." Firing again, almost at point blank range, the Orks chest was hit. Causing more pain for the unfortunate Ork. "Screw it" Sliding the sword out from the previous Ork, Silov stabbed it into the throat of the wounded, its writhing slowing down.

Slinging his Hellgun and picking up the sword, Silov strayed over to Bigbitz, "No one left out here." He handed the Ork an unopened bottle. "Lets check out whats inside aye? The bottle is yours."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Siliva came out of the Valkyrie. She was calm and began to scan the nearby area using her auspex. She remained calm in the battlefield as she scanned. She only pick up Orkz and friendly signals. She began to open fire at nearby Orkz with her master crafted combi bolter, firing the bolt rounds. Several Ork fell with her rounds. She began to make her way to the command post as she provided covering fire for anyone else also headed towards the command post. A large squad of Ork boyz came out of the command post. Siliva began to call upon her psychic powers. Lighting came out from the air and struck all the Orkz. Scourging was one of the psychic powers that she had been trained to use. Yet something was wrong, as if some kind of dark sorcery was begin cast.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

He signaled his boys it was safe to take off (At least, as safe as a Deffkopta takeoff can get), and was greeted with two thumbs ups and the deafening roar of whirling Deffkopta blades as the machines tore into the sky, leaving viscous plumes of smoke in their wake.

Bigbitz was beginning to think more of this human, which was odd, because he never thought anything of humans at all. He took the bottle, briefly wondered how many the human had on his person, bit the neck off it, and gulped the whole thing in one mighty swig. He hurled the bottle into a struggling Ork, the glass shattering and knocking the Ork out.

"Well, what we waitin' for den?"

He stomped up to the door of the structure, which was securely barricaded. He unceremoniously dumped his six-foot-long weapon onto the ground with a loud clang, and reeled back with his left hand. One mighty blow, and the armored door caved in, and a second knocked it free from its lock, swinging inward on bent hinges. He hefted his weapon again, and strode inside.

As he entered a long hallway strewn with extra spools of wire and parts crates, a wave of gunfire erupted form the end of the hall. Too far in to back out, Bigbitz instead opted to press himself against a giant spool of cable; Thuds could be heard as the slugs sunk into the layers of wire.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!". Enemies, and allies alike heard the scream of Tanaris, and her bloodshed began. The Orks felt completely terrified, and she leaped at every possible Ork near her, and those that weren't, she threw her Spear at them, jumped on them, and retrieved it. She felt very amused, and felt amazing to be in battle again. Tanaris couldn't care any less about what the others thought of her.

She regained some energy before going on her next brutal assault. While resting, Brightwing noticed Ori'An, shooting like a mad man. She noticed that he had a terrible chance of winning anything in an assault, and thought to herself 'I wonder if he would be more intrigued in close quarter combat with the help of my Enhance ability..'. Ori'An was quite the good shot, and quite agile too. Tanaris went to go run after him and backed him up if any Orks snuck up behind him. "Can't take an army by yourself, no matter how much ammunition you have". 

Tanaris saw Siliva drop from the ship, and got a message saying that there was some kind of a disturbance. Brightwing soon felt it too.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Woah! Nice barricade." Silov ducked down next to Bitz. Taking out another bottle from under his Vallhallan coat and some white material, Silov opened the bottle and drank away a third. Revealing a flask, he emptied its pink contents into the clear bottle. 
Smiling at the Warboss, he tied the material around the bottle and produced a lighter.
Lighting the material, Silov stood uprubtly swaying as bullets smacked into the walls around him. 

"Nah paluchay gadi!" He threw the bottle towards the Orks. Hitting the wall beside the Orks, the bottle smashed into a million pieces, covereing the wall, ground and Orks with the liquid. Instantly, the burning material set fire to the liquid and within miliseconds the whole wall and Orks was alight in flame. Suddenly something exploded and the flames grew giantly. Bits of Ork flew everywhere as their screaming comrades ran out melting from the heat of the flames.

Even Silov felt the heat blow into his face. "Shit, didn't know they had Burnas. Argh that was last bottle aswell." 

"The front is blocked, we go left. I really hope that fire doesn't spread, that would suck." He stumbled backwards then forewards before leaping over the wires. An Ork on fire swung his axe at the human but Silov used his sword's length and stabbed it into the green skin's throat. Another Ork seemingly intact and without his weapons tried to punch the human. Ivan Silov stumbled into the wall behind him, dodging the blow and twisting around kicked the Ork from under his feet. As the Ork was falling, Silov pretended to drink from a bottle and with his back to the Ork, fell backwards, smashing his head into the Ork's face as they both fell, stunning it.
Getting up, the guardsmen stabbed the sunned Ork in the throat and moving the sword side to side, dismembered its head, spraying the dark blood onto his clean dark grey pants and the wall behind him.

Peering into the hallway on the left, Silov could feel something wrong. "There aren't any Orks here. Not a trace, and its clean." Utilising his powers of deduction, Silov stared down the left hallway as the fire continued to burn along the main one. He turned to Bigbitz "Take a look. There have'nt been any Orks down this hall...ever."


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanaris ran up to Silov and Bigbitz, and noticed that they could use some help. "Need some assistance boys?". She also looked inside the corridor they were looking through, and she was also confused..it just looked too clean. Something looked wrong. She took off her helmet, and surveyed the building. Death, Orkish, and loud outside, and..completely clean, spotless and, dark inside.

"Siliva, Bigbitz, the Drunk and I are at some kind of a side entrance in this post, and in all honesty it does not look right", Tanaris called to Siliva on her vox. "It does not look right at all."


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz grunted in acknowledgment of Tanaris's statements; She was right.

Bigbitz didn't like the look of this. At all. He grabbed a flaming shard of crate, and waved it ahead of him as a torch. Unafraid and eager for another kill, he hefted his weapon, and slowly plodded down the hall.

Either there was something down here the Boyz weren't supposed to get at, or they just hadn't gotten around to it yet. The long, bare hallway stretched out, ending in a blast plate door. Bigbitz got more and more uneasy as he neared it; Something wasn't right here.

A loud crack of static interrupted the silence, and Bigbitz suddenly realized it was his confiscated vox gubbins.

The growling voice of his Warphead weirdboy came over the heavy static. "Boss, somefin ain't right 'ere. I kan feel it in ma bones, its ripplin in da Warp. Dere's somefin dark 'ere. Dark an' bad _nasty_, I jus know it. An it's gettin worse. You jus watch yaself in dere."

Bigbitz inspected the door in front of him; It was solid, but more than that, it was etched with symbols and runes which seemed completely out of place in the structures. They weren't Ork glyphs, that was for sure.

He banged on the runes with his claw. "Deres somefin WAY outta place 'ere."

A sound behind him caused him to whip around; Five boyz with Choppas had apparently tried to sneak up on them, but only got a few feet down the hall; Once they saw the door at the end, they had stopped, and one had dropped his weapon. On their faces was a rather uncommon expression; Raw terror. They began to back away from the door, but Bigbitz wouldn't abide their cowardice, and with a great shout fired a hail of bullets into their midst, tearing chunks of green flesh and pockmarking the walls. After a few moments of rapid gunfire, a pile of green bodies lay at the end of the hall.

He turned to look at the door one more time. "Can't see a way ta get it open. Shame too; I'm wantin ta see wuts on da uvva side. An den kill it ded."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry about being late been shattered doing leaflets but hell this is fast paced)

Derksag had arrived at the valk early, studied his team mates for a few minutes and then promptly fallen into a doze. He wasn't particularly impressed, he didn't like humans because they were distinctly average at everything, he didn't like assassins because they were human trying to be good at everything, he didn't like tau because they were obsessive and he didnt like orks becos they were intellectually inferior to a small fury creature who had spelt cards with 2 b's and an f and hadn't realized that something was amiss when Derksag had pulled 4 kings 15 times in a row. He didn't like eldar for obvious reasons and he didnt like dark eldar for personal reasons.

He realized he didn't like anyone except perhaps the inquisitor. She had good ideals but wait a psyker. No he didnt like her either.

He waited for the ship to land, rolling his eyes at those that recklessly jumped to earth. He disembarked after the tau unhooking his shredder and powersword watching as the little tau spray bullets before running like hell. He turned to the battle as a group of orks rushed towards him. He dropped one with his blaster and deflected a choppa with his powersword before stabbing one through the gut and wheeling to face the other rampaging ork.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate nimbly ran inside the facility behind Tanaris, Silov and BigBitz. The turrets were taken down by Alpha and she was free to enter the facility. She followed them down a remarkably clean corridor passing by the bodies of five dead orks. She looked at the runes on the door. Slowly she said "Well they aren't Orks runes, not imperium. I don'y believe they are Tau, and by the look on your face Tanaris, they aren't Eldar. So they could be Necron or more likely Chaos." She put her sniper on her back and whipped out her pistol.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Trazmir got the message, and immediately turned round. He could feel something was wrong. He just didn't know what. He sprinted over to where the Warlock and the drunken imperial dog and the assasin were previously standing. He was going so fast, he had to slam his scissorhands in the jground to stop. The others dissapeared down a clean alley, Just squeaky clean walls, floor and even ceiling.
He could see an shadows further down in the corridor. It must be the group who were standing outside a few seconds ago. 5 orks rushed past Trazmir outside. Bigbitz quickly finished them off. Whatever was wrong, it was somwhere down that corridor, and Trazmir wanted to know what it was. He dashed after the group along the tunnel, who were standing at a door. "Now, how to get this door open..."


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

After the bad encounter with the Orks, Ori'An figured it would be a wise decision to hang around one of the melee oriented members of his squad, and at the moment he couldn't see any better choice than the Squiggoth.
... He was going to properly fix that eventually...
Regardless, Ori'An followed the 'Squiggoth' into the building and peered around the others that had quickly convened at the same place. There seemed to be fuss about a strange door, doors were doors as far as Ori'An was concerned, there wasn't anything weird about it besides the strange symbols written over it.

Though of course if he had even the slightest connection to the Warp he might have thought about the door a little differently.
It was a tense moment, staring at the door, Ori'An's helmet picked up the symbols and scanned them, attempting to find any references except his suit's computer was a little limited for data space, he hadn't receive the upgraded memory storage device.
With no other idea in mind, Ori'An raised his Pulse Carbine and let off around 30 rounds into the door to see what would happen. Though of course with a Pulse weapon on full-auto it didn't really seem like 30 shots.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Enoch spun on one foot, slashing an ork through the neck and then pushed forwards, stabbing the spike into another one's face. Seeing another turn and run Slaeydr lifted his pistol and shot a shuriken into the back of it's skull. He noted many of the others enter a corridor but instead chose the move to Siliva's side in a shimmering sprint.
"Ladies first," he gestured to the corridor and made to follow her in. . .


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted in anything so far, I have been ill these past few days and unable to get on the computer. I will try to post something in a few hours. Sorry again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> OOC: Sorry I haven't posted in anything so far, I have been ill these past few days and unable to get on the computer. I will try to post something in a few hours. Sorry again.


((OOC: No problem. I'll let you make a post before I make my update))


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kate had the right look when she saw Tanaris' face. "Chaos..perhaps..but they look similar to Necron runes, believe me I would know Necron runes. But what would Necrons do on this planet? I still highly doubt that they are on this planet. Siliva, has there been any records of this planet once being a tomb world? I doubt so very much.". Tanaris was very confused, and felt her psychic power decreasing slowly. That dark psychic disturbance that Siliva was talking about seemed to be getting her.

Tanaris held her Singing Spear more tightly than ever, she was ready to kill some more, assuming there was something to kill down in this place. She relied on her allies, and said "..Let the drunk one go first."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As Sabbatine jumped down the hole, she should have known The Emperor would guide her... straight into the thickest and greatest of enemies, on the way down, blood splattered onto her robe and legs, mist from the exploded flashbang and landed in a circular pool, up to her ankles was still blood, most of it had been blown all over the room, scattering it in a gory pattern on the walls, the traitorous sorcerers becoming the mold for the spray.
On the floor around the pool lay the corpses of 8 humans, their necks cut open, no doubt they had produced the blood she was standing in. The gathering looked estatic, thinking their ritual had succeeded, then amazed and surprised to find a blood soaked battlesister standing in the middle of them, lightnings sizzling in the thin mist of blood that was slowly subsiding.

From the other side of the door, the small gathering could hear a roar.
*'Where there is an enemy, rage!'Where there is a victory, rejoice! FOR THE EMPEROR AND SAINT SABBAT!'*

Then the roar of a jump pack and the screams of the dieing...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz could faintly hear the carnage on the other side of the door; Furious that he was being outkilled by a Pinkie, he loosed a cry of rage, and grasped one of the two sliding doors, and decided to completely ignore the female human who had deemed that Silov would go first. He slammed his bionik hand into it, and the metallic claws sunk into the metal. He pulled as hard as he could, and a loud metallic "pop" sounded as the door jerked free of its jury-rigged locking system. He threw the door back into its hold, hefted his weapon with one hand like a club, its underslung blade glinting, and charged into the room. 

"_WAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHH!!!_

His arm's chainblade whirred to life as he waded into the teeming mass of startled Sorcerers. They turned and saw him, and loosed a howl of terror as his metallic arm cut a huge swath through them, the whirring chainblade sending sprays of blood and bone outward, while the sheer mass of the arm behind it flung more into the wall. He brought his Shoota around, and the blade cleaved two in half outright. Another was bludgeoned to death as he brought it back around, barrel side forward, with a sickening crunch. He picked another up by the leg and flung him backwards into two more Sorcerers. All three lay stunned on the ground. Bigbitz sneered, and free-aiming his weapon with one hand, he fired a burst of rounds, which tore through all three, spattering chunks of flesh and gore across the floor and walls. He let the recoil kick it up until rounds sprayed ahead of him, piercing the unarmored sorcerers and tearing huge chunks from them as the high-caliber bullets ripped through their bodies, finally coming to a stop once they hit the wall behind them. Blood sprayed across the walls and coated the floors, and Bigbitz loved every moment of it.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

"Screaming? Good." That was all that was needed for Tanaris to charge into battle, assuming Bigbitz and the other human left some alive for her. She felt as if a Banshee scream wasn't very required, so instead Tanaris did a powerful sprint and many flips while ending up in the same room the fighting was. Enhance was helping Bigbitz out it would seem too, for he seemed to move quicker than usual. There was quite the amount of carnage left by Tanaris, for the Chaos Sorcerers were left in pieces, with her Spear slicing through every enemy she saw. Brightwing backflipped on to the Ork's shoulders, and threw her spear at an oncoming enemy that he did not know about. "Always watch your back, Ork".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate ducked into the doorway firing three rounds from her pistol. She hit three different targets, in their necks or eyes, ensuring that all died. She quickly dashed into cover firing at another two chaos. They both fell. She smiled I seem to be getting better at this. She saw a chaos warrior charge towards Tanaris, and quickly fired a shot. It hit but the chaos turned around. Shit, I never miss. She thought annoyed and fired another shot into its head. She quickly moved position.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

He snorted derisively as he watched the twitching sorcerer.

Across the room, he saw a glint of metal in robes, and quickly whipped his weapon up and tore several rounds through the pistol-wielding Sorcerer, who fired ineffectually as the rounds ripped through his body and he fell screaming to the ground.

"I fink I got it."

Bolter discharge drew his attention to a second door across the chamber, where Chaos warriors were charging in. Good, a real fight. He sprayed rounds towards them, causing them to seek cover. His weapon clicked, and he ducked behind the altar to fit a new chain of bullets into his weapon.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha had killed several tormented Machine Spirits. Mercy Killings he thought to himself. Alpha let the others do his killings not wanting to waste precious ammunition each of which he had personally blessed. Alpha settled alone in a small room, sitting in the centre the light from the doorway illuminated him and let his bronze coloured Bionics shine. Alpha wondered to himself if he would ever get the chance to set foot back on Mars or even a Forge World for that matter but then decided he was to young to think of things like that and laughed to himself.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An jumped in alarm as the Squiggoth tore the door away and charged in, the Pathfinder sidled up to the door jam and poked his head in, finding a covenant of sorcerors at work, well, at least they were at work until Bigbitz crashed into them.
Close combat, Ori'An made a face of disgust behind his helmet, it would be a bit hazardous to fire with his allies darting around the melee and making a mess of things, but he desperately wanted to help to ensure their victory.

He idly pulled out a photon grenade and contemplated its effects. Well for one, Squiggoths never used much accuracy and tended to be recklessly blind anyway, sorcerors would have a great deal of trouble trying to hit or fry the right person if they couldn't see, maybe a quick warning to his allies, a photon grenade should work, even if it didn't the Squiggoth would still have an advantage, he could probably destroy the place even temporarily blind from the grenade's flash.

Ori'An activated the grenade and drop kicked it flying into the room.
"Photon Grenade!" Ori'An yelled, trying to get everyone's attention and hope the sorcerors weren't listening.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

"Photon Grenade!" Tanaris heard that yell. "How lovely.." She thought as she saw it roll down the corridor. She pulled her robes over her helmet, knowing this might blind more of our allies than enemies. *CRACK*.

"Is it over?" Tanaris called out, as she leaped at a blinded Sorcerer.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Hey woah!" Pushing Shas (the blue dude) aside, Silov dived into the room and landing beside the grenade, covering it up inside his great coat.

'Bang'

The grenade flashed harmlessly inside and dropped as Silov let go of it. "Fuck, now I can't see shit." Crouching down, the blinded guardsmen assessed the area by listening. Standing up he moved towards the door. He stood beside the Tau, rubbing his temples.

"I know your thinking he can fight on his own, and your right, he can demolish this whole room blind, but who do you think is in this room with him? Think before you throw 'nades everywhere." Crap, he was out of the action for now. That wasn't the main problem though, now Silov knew he couldn't search the room before the others messed it up.

Like Bigbitz behind the wall, he was now blind and couldn't put his Detective habits to use.

"Oi Shas" He nudged the Tau. "When does this wear off?"


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

"_PHOTON GRENADE!_"

Well, that was just great.

Bigbitz shielded his eyes with his metal hand, and waited for the sudden squeal of the grenade's sonic pulse.

CRACK!

Bigbitz waited a moment, and opened his eyes to see the chaos warriors who had been brave or foolish enough to enter first staring inexplicably at Silov. Seeing his opportunity, he tucked his left arm in and charged headlong at them, and smashed the bulk of his weight into them. The sound of snapping bones, twisting armor, and shrieks of agony filled the air. He flung his left arm outward, throwing half a dozen of them into the wall.

He backed into cover behind the altar as more advanced in, opening fire on him as he backed from the doorway. He poked his weapon out, fired off a half dozen rounds, and heard a satisfying scream. He spotted Silov behind the wall with the Tau blinking his eyes repeatedly and rubbing them, and shouted above the battle, "Ey! 'Umie! What 'appened?"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Being pushed aside by a guardsman, Ori'An watched in bewildered curiousity as the photon grenade exploded in the guardsman's face. Gue'la are the strangest creatures sometimes... Perhaps it was the strange liquid obscuring his rational thought? Ori'An didn't really know.

Upon the inquiry of the guardsman, Ori'An checked the version of his photon grenades: 4.261v, not quite the latest design though Ori'An didn't really care, the first Photon Grenade prototype had a minimum stun time of 5 seconds, and that was 4 seconds more than he needed to run like hell.

"About thirty seconds, results may vary from different individuals," Ori'An said, reading the warning label aloud. His black sun filter had negated the flash's effects so he wasn't all that concerned about his own grenades.
"And my name is Ori'An, Shas is part of what I am, Shas'ui'Ori'An'Ores'Kauyon... nevermind..." Ori'An began, but he figured Gue'la weren't all that interested in names. He contemplated kicking another grenade in, chaos marine physiology tended to reduce the flash's effects, though it was more due to the fact he couldn't really do anything else, perhaps if he had a Rail Rifle but he wasn't issued with one when he joined the Inquisitor.

So he was left with scanning the sorcerors and the room, trying to record any relevant data that may help, not that he had the slightest clue on what they were doing down here, he often wondered whether the Tau's lack of connection to the Warp was a gift or a curse.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Silvia made her way to the room were the others where. It seemed that everyone had been blinded and were regaining their senses quickly. Yet Silvia wasted no time and began to fire her stakes at the enemy psychers that were not engaged in close combat. As her stakes hit them their bodies were immolated in a burst of holy fire. That left only two alive. Yet she began to feel odd again. As if something horrible was going to happen. "Try to keep one of the Sorcerers alive. Thier is something wrong here." yelled Siliva as she reloaded her combi bolter stake crossbow.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An was beginning to fidget, another Photon Grenade rested in his palm ready to be thrown, though he wasn't so sure he should throw another one even if it was all he could do right now.
The Inquisitor arrived and declared she wanted a prisoner, so Ori'An did what he could.

The photon grenade twirled in the air as Ori'An spun it up away from him, and with surprising accuracy he kicked the little device with all the strength a Tau could muster, and it smashed right inbetween the sorceror's eyes, dazing him temporarily. Though... Ori'An forgot to actually _activate_ the grenade... so all that happened was the sorceror got a funnily placed bruise that was healing stupidly fast.

With a grumble, Ori'An looked around for more ideas and remembered his Pulse Carbine, whipping it into position aiming deadset at the sorceror.
And then a red dot appeared hovering over the sorceror's helmet's left eyepiece, like a laser pointer to the eye.
And so the Devil's Flashlight became an infuriating laser pointer screwing with the sorceror's eyes.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz heard the order, and peeked over to see his foes.

He cocked his weapon, and leapt over the blood-filled altar, landing with a great crash in front of both sorcerers. He swung his mechanical arm forward, the great metal device impacting squarely in the sorcerer's chest and sending him against the wall behind him with a wet crunch. The other panicked and reached for his pistol, but Bigbitz leveled his shoota at his head.

"I don' miss at _dis_ range. Now you 'old real still like an' I won' haffta disappoint da pinkie." He prodded the sorcerer in the chest once to show him he meant business, and herded him against the wall.

The sorcerer looked around wildly at the occupants of the room, and those standing just outside, and breathing in short gasps, he began to laugh hysterically.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate put her pistol back in her holster. Sh drew her rifle and started to scan the room. She reached a dead chaos warrior and heaved it out of her way. She arrived by a chaos sorceror and retreived the photon grenade before whirling it back to Ori'an. "There you go. Remember to activate it next time." She walked over to the next door and prepared to enter.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The door flew out of the room with half the sorcerers, stunned from her appearance already dead, She heard Bigbitz storm into the room with the usual Ork Gusto, and figured that what was left would soon be dead to him. The sense of wrongness was still getting worse, so she decided not to bother mopping up the sorcerers.
Her wings were folded on her back, though she kept the gravity system and the thruster on low, giving her much more aerial momentum. With a boost from her engine, she jumped headlong into the next room from which chaos marines were about to erupt into theirs.
They were caught offguard by the sudden appearance of a bloodsoaked angel in their midst, but unlike the sorcerers, they recovered much sooner. She darted between several flying axes, her claws ripping at powered armour and swinging limbs.
One went down as she past him and ripped open his throat, then a heavy mace hit her on the back and slammed her to the floor.
A cry of victory rose from the marine, that turned into a chortle when she whirled herself around and launched herself headlong at his head. Her claws sliding along his neck as she flew over him and took her head with her as she somersaulted over him.
In the small room, the marines were at a disadvantage, due to their size, and she could match their speed easily.
*A Heretic may see the truth and seek redemption. He may be forgiven his past and will be absolved in death. A Traitor can never be forgiven. A Traitor will never find peace in this world or the next. There is nothing as wretched or as hated in all the world as a Traitor.*
She canted as she launched herself along the walls, running horizontally, she avoided their charge, landing just behind one, and ripped at his back, tearing his powerpack from it and fell to the ground as she kicked the back of knee with her foot.
The others had turned around already, now more warily as they saw how fast their opponent was, one levelled his bolter at her and began to open fire.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Trazmir was the last to enter the room, after hearing all the fighting. Didn't sound fun, everybody was moaning that they couldn't see. _'Oh well.'_ Thought Trazmir, _'Might as well go in.'_ 
As he walked in the room, the others left. _'What?'_ Trazmir thought, and followed them in to the other room. More fighting. "Let the slaughter begin." Smiled Trazmir as he stuck a common flesh eatinp poison into a gap in a Chaos Space Marine's Armour. And the Marine stopped _dead_ still...


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

(OOC: No ones been blinded, except for me.)

Silov rubbed his temples as he painfully regained his sight. "Shit" Even worse he was also becoming sober aswell. 

Looking around, he saw the was battle over, with most of the Chaos either shot apart or ripped apart by BigBitz.
"I'm gonna take a look around."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Mind if I accompany you Mr Silov?" asked Slaeydr after suddenly appearing next to him, "as much as I see it is necessary to keep the worshipper of Chaos alive for interrogation I still can't stand the sight of him. That and the stench of this place is giving me a headache, and we probably shouldn't separate too much with potential Orks and Chaos Marines milling about." Enoch put his arm around the guardsman and started to walk off with him.
"So what's with all the drink?" he probed, "I've tried you're human alcohol and it's slow working and ineffective. The chemicals I possess would make a much better substitute. . .


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Grunting, Silov was quickly becoming sober. On his home planet of Vallhalla, when he wasn't drinking, investigating for Command or fighting the Orks, Silov spent his sober time beating up recruits. No one liked him sober, and neither did he.

Throwing Slaeydr's arm off, he clentched his fist and pushed the Elder against the wall, ready to strike a blow but suddenly turned away. "I'm going for a piss."

His face transformed from cheerful into that of a thug, contorted with Apathy.
Pushing the Tau aside, this time with deliberate force, Silov left the room and strode outside. "Potential Orks and Chaos? What is this, a bloody picnic?" Moving around the building Silov inspected its exterior. "New." Turning around a corner, Silov walked into what appeared to be a big Garage.

Silov took out his Comm device. "Bigbitz this is Silov. Message is as follows. 2 Leman Russ, 4 Land Raiders, some ZZaps and Shokk attack gun you said Gituzga had, am i right?"


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Araqir watched the guardsman walk into the garage from the shadow of a Leman Russ. He had been there a few minutes, after taking a different course from the others when they had left the Valkyrie. He had decided that finding the vehicles and weapons had been HIS stroke of luck and HIS prize. Time to show the guardsman that, he thought.

Emerging from the shadows, the Dark Eldar pointed his splinter rifle at Silov and said, "All in this garage building belongs to me by right of conquest. Remove yourself from from my property."


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An wasn't paying a great deal of attention to the Vindicare assassin, not entirely his fault either since his scanner seemed to fuzz a little when he tried to lock onto her, she was emitting some foreign energy field, most likely from the strange outfit she wore.
But anyway, he nearly dropped the photon grenade when Kate threw it back to him, in his attempts to catch it he nearly fell over himself, when it was firmly in his hand he took a breath of relief.

And then Silov came along...

Ori'An fell right off his feet from his prior imbalance, clattering to the floor with a bit more noise than should be expected, clearly from all his ammo packs, he blinked in surprise and scrambled back to his feet, he looked to each of his allies for answers, but shrugged and resolved to watching the door.
Silov's voice came through the radio shortly after and Ori'An couldn't help himself, that was over half a dozen vehicles he could be examining so he quickly rushed off after where Silov had went, looking around with great curiousity as he entered this 'Garage'.

"Oooh..." Ori'An said in intrigue as he looked at them all, his scanner going berserk, suddenly picking up a Dark Eldar, who was apparently aiming a weapon at Silov. It was little tense in Ori'An's opinion, the photon grenade was still in his hand and his thumb was hovering over the activator, feet sliding into position to be ready to run.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"Dumbass." Silov walked heavily into the barrel of the Splinter Rifle, its sharp edge digging into his chest. The Warrior's arrogance didn't surprise Silov, he'd witnessed how the lust for profit could cloud the vision of so called heros and warriors, leading to their eventual downfall.

Grabbing the barrel he dug it deeper into his chest. "Little dumbass. Keep your shit, I don't give a crap, add it to your Ork worshipping altar, I know you love them, fucking clown." Silov smirked. 

"How many tanks do you see? There are only two Landraiders and a Zzap gun in the garage. There are 4 more tanks, a bunch more cannons and a Shokk gun, missing." He let go of the rifle and turned towards the garage. "We need to know where they are or your screwed, and I know you don't have them, you haven't been here long enough cause you can't hide for shit. Bloody dumbass."

Silov walked into the Garage. The interior consisted of 2 Land Raiders, their armour defaced by Orkish symbols and a lone Zzap gun. Around the vehicles stood crude shelves, full of rusty wrenches, spanners and the like.
"Shit."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Suddenly all three of them saw something in the corner of their eyes and Enoch shimmered into appearance next to Ori'An, allowing his Veil of Tears to falter.
"Now children, no fighting," he scolded, "save it for She Who Thirsts and her buddies." Looking around Slaeydr snorted in distaste, "I'm surprised you two even want this tech Ori'An and Eldar as aside from the Shokk Attack Gun your own technology is far superior, not to mention the fact it probably won't even work in your hands." He gave the room another look round then continue, "and I heard your transmission Silov and you forgot to mention that Deff Dread over there..." his voice trailed of as he realised it hadn't _been_ there a few minutes ago. Silence claimed the garage for a long moment then the Deff Dread screamed "WAAAAAAAGH!!!" and charged. Taking full advantage of his high reflexes and their position in the doorway Slaeydr wrapped an arm around the Tau's neck and pulled him backwards out of the way as Big Shoota shells exploded around them.
"Stay here and try to shoot it's weak points from a distance, no matter who may be hit," he ordered before darting back round and jumping on it's back, without even bothering to draw his weapons. . .


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

(OOC: Lol, posting at the same time sucks.)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Things weren't going entirely as planned, several of the chaos marines had been downed, but there were several more, and they were getting a gauge on her movements, working together to make sure she couldn't use her agility and speed against them, as she backed to a wall with them advancing, she voxed BigBitz.
'Hey BigBitz, you want me to get ALL the fun here? My tally is on 4 orks, 12 cultists and 5 chaos marines, I got 9 more here, so if you hurry up, I'll share em with you.'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

It was all very strange, Silov just plain didn't give a crap about anything, Gue'la behaviour was so confusing to Ori'An, he was lost in his musings he barely realised a Harlequin appearing beside him from apparently nowhere, his helmet's functions otherwise occupied.
He nearly jumped a foot in the air when he heard a deafening warcry from the local vicinity, next thing he knew he was being hurled out of the way by his neck, his thumb had accidentally hit the activator on the grenade and it flew from his hand from the movement.

Roughly staggering a bit to regain his balance, the Harlequin said something to him before disappearing with unearthly grace.
Fire regardless of who he might hit!? What kind of order was that? He decided Eldar were far more confusing than the Gue'la.
He brought his Pulse Carbine up and ready, aiming at the monstrosity of metal before him as his visor brought up a schematic, not quite the same Deff Dread but it was close enough.
He pondered the Eldar's words, maybe there was a reason he told him to do that, databanks accumulated on the Eldar depicted they often did strange things that had ulterior purposes, maybe this was one of them?

Silently hoping he wasn't choosing the wrong path, he locked onto the biggest weakpoint he could see and held the trigger down. In about, 10 seconds the clip ran dry, but Ori'An was ready for it with inhuman practice, the mag fell out of his carbine and he had the new one in and loaded before the first had hit the floor.
It was quite a maelstrom of bullets, firing with much the same accuracy as a flamer, pausing for miliseconds between reloading.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Derksag had had a rather confused battle. He had been duelling orks happily turning their blades with his power sword and shooting them in the chest with his shredder. The blue blade shone a translucent read as he slashed another ork in half and he moved aimlessly towards the garage at a vox communication about treasure

"Vehicles"
He laughed slashing open and ork from groin to shoulder spinning to aim his shredder at something barrelling towards him. It was a lumbering behemoth of chaos better known as a traitor marine. His shredder kicked 4 times yet though each bullet impacted the marine came on sprinting towards him. His chainsword swung and he ducked the arcing teeth rising up to slash a cut through the armour which seemed to melt away. 

He ended the stroke to block the chainsword blow and he staggered backwards under the force of the stroke. He riposted quickly to place a shredder bolt into the gap in the marines armour causing an anguished howl as the bolt pierced his heart. 

The mercy stroke severed the marines horned helmet from his head and his corpse dropped to the ground blood oozing from the decapitated torso.

Derksag moved towards the garage and he heard a hollow boast to the ork Big something or other about number of kills

"Bah, your tally is poor sir. 21 orks, 1 marine"
A pair of cultists rushed him and his shredder barked
"two cultists"
He entered the garage and his jaw dropped as the deff dread barreled towards his comrades and he aimed the shredder at the rear amour of the walker

It bucked in his hand and he saw several impacts upon the rear of the machine
"And hopefully a deff dread"
The machine turned to face him and he winced as he saw the swinging weapons
"Maybe not"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate walked into the room to watch Sabbatine back against a wall, with 9 Chaos space marines closing in on her. She quickly knelt and fired a shot blowing the head off the shoulders of one chaos before taking civer behind one dead corpse. A bunch turned and opened fire, rounds pinging off the armour. She rolled out of cover and fired again and another chaos warrior down. One ran at her and she quickly dodged to the left and stabbed upwards with one of her knifes. It went through its eye lense and the chaos fell backwards. She quickly rolled back into cover. 3 down 6 left to go, she thought preparing to roll out again and shoot.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The chaos marines moved slugishly, the sacred incence was dulling their senses through it's holy presence, they reacted slowly to the sudden appearance of the vindicare into the room, 2 were dead before they could properly react, the 3rd engaging her falling to her speed. 2 more turned to Kate to engage, leaving an opening for her.
She engaged her grav system to raise herself into the air, turning horizontally, she activated her thruster and dove forward, one of the other marines slashed at her, but she was ready for it, using her momentum and her wing, she paried his blow as her claw ripped at his throat, the other one sinking into one of the marines that had turned his back to her, then landed hard with her heels on the other's backpack, pushing him forwards as she turned and launched herself at the other marines, ripping at one of the raised chainswords with one claw, the other piercing into the chest of the marine next to him.
She ended at the last marine, tumbling forward, she slammed her feet next to his head and pulled him forwards as her movements reversed, making a roll over him and sticking her claws into his packpack, cutting it's power systems so he fel forwards on the floor, the armour rigid and unable to move.
The marine with the broken chainsword fired his pistol at her, grazing her shoulder with the explosive shell. Some of the shrapnell hitting the side of her face, she growled and launched herself at him, dropping down on top of him with her claws embedded in his chest.
'Thanks for the help, 9 against one makes an unfair fight without a good rear ambush.'


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"No problem." Said Kate standing from behind the corpse, "At least they make protective corpses." She laughed before calling back to the others "All clear here. Shall we find some more enemies to gut?" She smiled at Sabbatine. She moved to another door and waited for Sabbatine to catch up before opening the door slowly. Immediatly her helmet compinsated for the little amount of light in the room. She quickly scanned the room.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Guys and girls, please don't take over my rp. I mean I have no idea what's going and I'm suppose to be running this. Right now I'm confused with whats going on and it seems I've lost control of this rp. You guys have added chaos marines to the battle when it wasn't suppose to happen. So please refrain from doing this again))

"Ork, I request that you knock that heretic out and then join the fight with the others" said Siliva as she made her way to the command station. While everyone else was busy fighting, Siliva trying to gain control of the command center. Yet she was having some difficulties with it. "Where's a tech priest when you need one" whispered Siliva as she continued her efforts. Then it happened, the command center activated. "This is Siliva, I'm using the scanners of the command center to pinpoint enemy positions on the moon. Battle barge begin to open fire on enemy positions and stronghold. Siliva out." said Siliva as she then scanned the enemy positions across the moon. She then began use her psychic powers to contact everyone. "This is Siliva, finish up with whatever enemies you have and then get back to the command center. Get ready for orbital bombardment. Our mission on this moon is almost over." said Siliva using her psychic powers.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

((OOC: Sorry its taken me so long, I was sick yesterday. I have a lot to post.))

Bigbitz tapped the cultist's head... knocking him out cold.

He'd get in on the fight, but he had to take care of a few things first. He slapped his chest and his Vox gubbins cracked to life.

"Dat's what I said, Umie. But I dunno wat else 'as been made since den. I'll be ova dere real quick-like." He smacked it again and changed frequency. "Ey! Mekboyz! Git to da entrance of-" He was interrupted by a roar and the sound of an explosion, the distinct sound of Psychic Vomit.

"...Boss? Somefin real weird iz goin on wif da Weirdboy. E's pukin' up da power of da Waagh all ova da place. 'E says don go near im so we stayin away. Says somefin iz wrong wif da Warp."

Bigbitz frowned. This wasn't something that had come up at any time before. "You lot leave 'im where 'e iz, an you come meet me at da entrance of da Big Command Place. We gots our gunz back. Oh, and one more fing," he said. "Bring a couple a bottles uv Fungus Beer."

His gubbins shut off with a whoop from the Meks, and he gave a sharp nod to the rest in the other room, whom he'd noticed had finished the task of eliminating the marines. So be it. He charged out and came back to the entrance, and looked around. He could hear clanking inside a distant garage. He snapped back to reality at the phrase "Where da gunz, Boss?"

He turned around, his three Meks fidgeting eagerly. He pointed to the distant garage, and his Meks began shuffling in that direction. One turned on his Force Field, and the clanking become louder and louder. From the side of the garage erupted a deff dread, screaming and tearing its way through the wall, covered in pulse detonations. Bigbitz didn't remember having any Dreads, but it didn't matter; That garage had his vehicles in it.

"Boyz! You get in dere, an you get what ya can. An gimme one a dem bottles!"

He snatched a bottle of dark, viscous fluid from his meks and tucked it away in his dakka box. His meks ran as fast as they could to the front of the garage.

Bigbitz charged headlong at the Deff Dread as it turned around to enter the garage once more. He followed it to the hole, looked inside, and loosed a salvo of Shoota rounds it its feet. It danced around, but turned to face him. He leapt out of the way as where he was standing was torn apart by rounds. He pulled a stikkbom but hesitated. There was too many in the room; Normally he wouldn't care, but he still had a favor to return. The deff dread was distracted by him for a moment, and he saw his Meks scuttle inside in the moment of calm. He needed to give them some time. He pocked it with another burst and leapt again as this time, instead of returning fire, it decided instead to charge headlong through the wall at him. He didn't move fast enough though, and it picked him up by his leg in its large claw.

It made a mocking gesture of Bigbitz and laughed heartily. Raising his metallic claw, Bigbitz made a gesture of his own. A sharp wirring noise grew in volume and pitch, and the deff dread jerked upright. Bigbitz laughed as the panicked dread realized what was happening. The whirring stopped, and the air was deathly silent for a moment. Then a bright flash and a beam of electricity shot from the corner, and the Dread's left arm exploded into shrapnel. It dropped Bigbitz and nearly toppled. It regained its balance, and as the sound grew again, it ran outside the building, its left arm sparking and shooting jets of hydraulic fluid.

The meks in the corner gave a thumbs up from behind the Zzap Gun. "Still werkz, Boss. Hurr Hurr."

"You lot! Get da gun back to da ship. An' you." he pointed at Silov. "I got a favor ta return ta ya." He pulled the brown bottle from his bullet box and handed it over to Silov.

He smacked his chest and opened a channel to Siliva. "We's almos dun 'ere. Give us a minnit er two ta git back to da centa."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha heard the message and stood with a sigh. He looked around and began to walk calmly towards the Control Room as he did so he reavaluated his time with the Ordo Xeno. Alpha entered the Control Room and stared around. Silivia was standing there along with most of the team. Alpha nodded at each one and walked towards the Drunk saying "You should not be here you are not fit for active duty" he flexed his Bionic fingers and said "When we return i shall order you to be put in a cell you are a danger to us all".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate heard Silva and immediatly ran to the control room. She arrived just behind Alpha seeing most of the members there. "Sorry I'm late inquisitor." She said politely before sitting down next to a console. She took her helmet off and put it next to her. I wonder what is really going on here, orks and chaos fighting side by side. They must be after something, she thought.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

After having being flung sideways into a wall by the Dread, Araqir sat up. Gazing round he saw that his stuff was being dragged off by orks. Puzzled he said to himself, "Did I hire orks to move my stuff? Or do I have ork slaves? Yes that must be it......" he decided, still unconvinced. Standing, he then made his way to the control room, joining the rest of the group.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sabbatine followed Kate out of the room, leaving a trail of blood behind her on the floor, her robes were soaked in it from all the fighting. As she arrived at the command center, she plonked down on a table and sighed, letting the weariness of the fight overtake her.
Idly, she turned on her Vox 'Hey Silov, you in any shape? I do believe you were buying the drinks when we finished the fight. I could definitely use one right now.'

That and a washing machine, she thought as she sat back up, looking at the state of her robes, and was glad her power armour was water proof.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An paused mid-reload as he saw Bigbitz charge in at his target, he knew what the Eldar had said but his instincts told him otherwise. He finished reloading his carbine and quickly gathered up the five spent mags on the ground, rushing away as he was no longer useful in this fight, idly clipping the empty mags back onto his vest of mags as he ran off looking for the Inquisitor.

The Inquisitor's voice suddenly echoed through his mind, alarming Ori'An greatly as he rapidly looked around for the source. Orbital strikes? Rather crude in Ori'An opinion, a tactical trap with several Fire Warrior teams and a Railgun would be far more efficient, but it wasn't his decision so he shrugged and continued running, sliding to a halt with a salute on-the-fly as he stopped just passed the Inquisitor.

"Ready for re-deployment," Ori'An said formally before breaking the salute, ready to follow the Inquisitor.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Watching the Dredd fall, Silov smirked. He didn't expect the other members of the team to take so long to kill it. He'd fought hundreds on Valhalla, in snow up to his torso and could point out six weak points a normal bayonet could exploit. 
He hadn't participated but stood watching the other members attempt to fell the monster.

Silvia's message came in so Silov grunted and made his way over to the command centre, ignoring the Seraphim. Suddenly the Ork presented himself. "What do you want?" "I got a favor ta return ta ya." Silov was going to shoot him but the Ork handed him a brown bottle. "Fungus Beer. Pft" Taking the bottle he twirled the liquid around for a couple of seconds before sculling half of it. 

Ah. The bitter liquid entered through his throat, Silov stumbled from the welcome taste. It would take a few minutes before it would take affect but his mood was instantly changing back to being a little more cheerful. 

"Fungus beer? Aha, I haven't had fungus beer for a long while." He started walking back with the Ork.

"Back in Valhalla my company assualted an Ork Command, under the Faberov Prospect tunnels. I was only a sargeant. After securing the Command (killed my first Nob) we relised that we'd be there for a while. Orks infront of us, Orks behind us, Orks in every other tunnel and Comms down. This happens all the time, mis-communication and whole companies left out, forgotten, to freeze and die. This was our situation." Silov laughed remembering the situation. "Looking around for supplies to keep us alive we found nothing, except 56 giant crates of Fungus Beer. We sat there for three months defending all sides, drunk out of our brains. We sure as hell couldn't satisfy our hunger but we could damn well get pissed."

Entering the building, Silov finished the other half of the beer and turned to the Seraphim "Want a drink eh? Sure, I've got drinks." He grabbed the Tau by the shoulder. "Listen Shas, I get angry when I'm sober, its not personal. I'm suprised I didn't beat the shit out of you." He was begginging feel the effects. "..and I still don't know what the hell you are." Letting go and leaning against the metalic wall, Silov stood waiting furthur instructions from the Inquisitor.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz listened intently. It wasn't often it happened, but he was beginning to like this Human. Si-lov, was it? He looked at the uniform, looking for the name marker the smaller humans tended to wear, but couldn't find it. He laughed at the story, allowing the sensation of victory to wash over him briefly.

"Soun's like ya had yaself a good fight on ya 'hans. Wat boss waz da boyz you was fightin workin for?"

A deafening roar sounded overhead as the Deffkoptas, one rattling and trailing a thick plume of smoke, set down next to the looted Valkyrie. The pilot began yelling at the Meks, who had just finished securing the Zzap Gun inside. The wierdboy was nowhere to be seen, but soon emerged from the other side of the Valkyrie. He held his head in his hand, and barked at the gretchin around his feet to get away as he stumbled aboard.

Bigbitz turned his attention back to the humans, and others, who had congregated back at the command center. He reminded himself he'd have to scour the area for teef once all was said and done.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr leapt nimbly down from the back of the Dredd, just before the Zzap gun hit it. He laughed at their success and high-fived one of the Orks.
Entering the control room and hearing everyone talk he muttered, "What is everyone's obsession with ineffective drugs that makes one less skilled at combat." Sighing he shook his head in puzzlement. . .


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deksag watched the deff dread fall and moved off after the team happy to be left alone and glad the team was calling them to book. He filed into the room last and moved around the huge ork to watch the inquisitor ending up next to a drunk man who was sobbing brokenly onto a tau's shoulder.

Derksag whispered quietly into his ear
"Fungus beer is piss, you should try Smirneesh Vodka its pure pleasure and no hangover. Well if you can take it that is"
He looked around at the humans and wondered what had been going on whilst he was slaughtering orks. 

Blood stained his power sword and he wiped it quickly on one of the sisters filth ridden robes and reloading his shredder
'I'm ready to go" he muttered to himself


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Hey! Just because I'm a little bloodied, I'm no cleaning rag, fraghead!' she pushed Deksag away, then unhooked her jump pack, letting it slide onto the table.
'If we got a little time, I'd like to find a place where I can dump some water on myself, before I get blood all over the place.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Alright guys and girls, here the deal. Were going to be getting off this rock soon and headed down to the main planet were all the real fighting is. Imperial Guard plaltoon will arrive and wipe out any resistance left here. We on the other hand will be moving out in a standard half an hour. So go get your teeth or your prisoners or whatever else you want. If you have any questions or concerns please ask me now." said Siliva as an orbital bombardment landed nearby killing all the enemies hit.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz whistled and twirled his finger in the air. "Round 'em up, boyz!"

The meks scuttled around the ruins with pliers, extricating teeth from the fallen Orks. They cast glances at the garage, irritated at the fact that they'd have to leave the Land Raiders behind. They picked up guns and ammo, and made for the Valkyrie with them. Bigbitz himself went into the remains of the command center and moments later dragged back a tied up, unconscious Chaos Sorcerer.

"Dis 'eres da wun ya wanted. You do wateva you gonna do to 'im." He tossed the sorcerer at Siliva's feet. He woke up, and his wild eyes darted around as he struggled briefly.

"Hahaha! None of you have any idea what you're getting into here! You're all dead! Dead!!"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ignoring the raving cultist, Sabbatine got up.
'I'll be in that ritual room, purifying the stain upon this place.'
She went to the ritual room. Dragging the corpses out of the place, she piled them up outside the command center. In the distance orbital strikes thundered as she took up an ork Burna, hoisting the tanks over to the pile and blessed it's tanks with a litany of purity. Then she began to systematicly roast the corpses as she recanted litanies of the emperor's mercy. One of them screamed as he apparantly was only unconcious, a single round from her bolt pistol silenced him.
She hoisted the burna to the ritual room and began to scour the walls of the place, erasing the foul markings of Chaos, chanting litanies of purity and praising the emperor.
Her incence burner dangling from it's chain she had wrapped around her arm, holding the burna while in her other hand she held her sacred texts.
_Love the Emperor 
for He is the salvation of mankind 
Obey His words 
for He will lead you into the light of the future 
Heed his wisdom 
for He will protect you from evil 
Whisper his prayers with devotion, 
for they will salve your soul 
Honour His servants, 
for they speak in His voice 
Tremble before His majesty, 
for we all walk in His immortal shadow 
_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Soon the orbital bombardments ended with that their was nothing but silence. "Alright you guys have 15 minutes to get to the valkyrie. After that we will be returning to the strike cruiser. Inquisitor Lord Sigorn will be taking over. He see hereasy everywhere and will be no were as mercifully as I will be." said Siliva over the comm. She then turned towards the sorcerer. "You will be begging to die once the Haemonculi is done with you. I look forward to all the knowledge I will learn from the experiments he performs on you Sorcerer." said Siliva as she let out a dark smile as she then knock him out again and drag his body towards the Valkyrie.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Derksag followed the inquisitor helping her with body as they dumped it unceremoniously into the craft.The prisoner stirred and Derksag knelt before him putting a hand upon his shoulder and the prisoner's eyes widened as he took in his evil smile. 

"I'm not the haemonculi... but I have been tortured by one. You might think you ready for it.... but your not. Better to tell me your secrets and save the agony"

He saw the sorcerer screw up his courage and shake his head.

"Night... night... the haemonculi will wake you up allright"

He slammed his fist into the sorcerors face and watched the prisoner fall into unconciousness. He strolled over to the haemonculi and whispered

"He is more than ready. Two knives is all you will need"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr was wondering around the area at a leisurely pace when he caught movement in the corner of his eye. An Ork? No they lacked the patience to stay hidden for so long. A Gretchin maybe. He carried on walking until he saw the movement again and this time he reacted. His outline shimmered and exploded as he moved, punching the tiny Greenskin lightly on the side of it's head and knocking it squealing to the ground. He lifted it up and was about to kill it when he realised he recognised it.

Curses, curses. Spotted again by the same creature, this would surely be his end. But then it hesitated.
"What did you say your name was again?" it asked
"I didn't, it's Skrub" was the shocked reply.
"Well my name's Enoch Slaeydr, but you can call me Enoch," was his response, "things aren't gonna get much better here so you better come with me. I've always fancied adopting a Gretchin, though of course when this mission is done I couldn't possibly take you with me into the Webway, I'll probably donate you to Bigbitz or something." Enoch swung him onto his shoulder and walked towards his ship, an _Imperial_ ship, Scrub hadn't been expecting that. He was still wary of this being but he decided that it would probably be more dangerous to refuse his offer and he might even learn how it became so powerful. Upon entering the ship Skrub felt his body tense, though it would have been impossible to note from a distance and his voice remained the same.
"How vile." Enoch began, "I wonder Mr Trazmir if I could accompany you when in it is time to interrogate this... this. I may be less skilled than you in the art of pain, but I do have other techniques that may be of some use." He paused to turn his head to look at Skrub, "I have a witness who I'm sure would vouch for me when I say that just the right amount of hallucinogens will make anyone talk. . ."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate nodded to the inquisitor as she left the room heading to the valkyrie. On her way out she saw Sabbitine the sister, incinerating the chaos. "Thank the Emperor someone has sense to clean this filth away." She said with a smile as she walked past. She headed to the valkyrie. She past Enoch with his new grot and smiled. "Useful things are they?" Before sitting down in the valkyrie making sure she gave the chaos prisoner a good hard kick.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz, satisfied his Boyz had secured everything with a minimum of brawling over teef, made his way back to the Valkyrie (With a large portion of said teef).

Once inside, he saw something that made him double take. A grot, with an Eldar. He blinked, and then forgot about it. Some things just weren't worth knowing.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Leaving the Command building, Silov swayed over towards the Valkyrie. Having finished the current mission, he was feeling very lazy, a Valhallan trait, as most Valhallans are generaly lazy. 

Passing the Sister he waved without saying anything and nodded to the assassin who entered the Valkyrie with him.

Silov cleaned his sword and checked that his Hellgun was still intact. Settling them down behind his ammo box, he slumped down atop the box, placed his bottle beside him and leaned against the wall.

"Well that was alright."


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Araqir walked over to the Valkyrie, with a few choice things stolen from the battlefield. As he entered he nodded to the orks and female humans and pointly ignored Silov. Sitting down in a corner he gave the grot a evil glare when it tried to touch his stuff. "Control your slaves, Eldar. That's the first lesson in slave keeping. They need to fear you, as if they fear you they will obey," he growled to Slaeydr. "Remember that as I DO know best." With that he promptly fell into a doze, his loot held close.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"That was better than alright." Kate said with a smile to Silov. "Plenty of kills for me." She smiled before checking her rifle and pistol. She then repositioned her knifes, pushing them a little further down her back. She sat down again and placed her helmet on a crate nearby. She wondered why another inquisitor was here. "I hope that I don't have to help him as well." She mused to herself.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

After she had finished her prayers of consecration, and had circumvulated the room holding her incence in one hand, and the burna in the other, she looked at her handywork.
The room was heavily ablaze, and the sigils of chaos that were still readable no longer held their ominous glare, on the back wall, she had carved an aquila with her lightning claws, and it danced among the flames, superior over the chaos iconography that lay in ruins about it.
The room was consecrated to the emperium.
She thought of ditching the burna, then decided that the ork might like it, so she hauled it to the valkyrie after having picked up her wings again.
She entered the valkyrie as one of the last, and put the burna with the big ork.
'Here, I took the liberty of adjusting this thing, the nozzle flow was horrid, though it's tank is almost empty now.'
She put her wings next to her on the seat and sat down next to silov.
'So, mind if I take a swig? I'm parched after all that chanting in a burning room.'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An grimaced a little at the Sorceror's fate, very unorthodox and uncivilised, it troubled him greatly and he may have spoken up about it if he had known more about this 'Chaos', as apparently this 'Warp' does something to them.
He idly scanned through the databanks in his suit's computer as he followed the Inquisitor onto the Valkyrie, bringing up all the information he could about those two keywords, but of course there was very little as the Tau had no interaction with the 'Warp', and thus never really discovered anything about it.

His visor also had a very big number on the top right hand corner of the screen, noting how much ammunition he had left. 3744 rounds, he frowned a little since he had arrived here with 4000, obviously being surprised twice didn't help a real lot, and he probably put more shots into the crude Ork walking device than he should have.
Maybe he should have requisitioned a Rail Rifle as well? He never wasted ammunition with it, but he was already deployed so he just shrugged, he'd have to spend some time with the economy-sized bullet-making machine the Earth Caste had given him as a present as much as a necessary device for the mission.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Siliva made sure everyone was on the Valkyrie. She wouldn't leave any man or women... or Ork behind. As Ork didn't really have gender. Once everyone was on the Valkyrie it began to head up back to the Imperial Cruiser. Yet on their way Siliva wanted to say a few words. "Alright, I want to talk about the mission and how everyone performed. First good job everyone even thought these were the small fish. We performed well. Ork you did a good job cause your meant for fighting and winning and your the biggest to. Eldar you did what your good at, being quick and silent. Dark Eldar, to be honest I was kind of disappointing at you guys. I wasn't expecting you guys to kill the enemy but just to scare them away, either way works thought yet I hope you can remove my doubts when we start having fun with our friends here." said Siliva as she kick the Chaos Sorcerer. "Perhaps you would show us a demonstration here and give us all reason to fear you. Tau, nice firing yet how about we teach you some close combat, you never know when you might need it. As for you Assassin, good job and same to rest of the Imperium here. Yet don't jump into the battlefield before we land. I may require you to do something else." said Siliva. It would be about several minutes before they reach the Imperial Cruiser. "Now would be a perfect time to tell me about any concerns." said Siliva as she took out a little black box.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:
Imperium: If you have an request or concerns about the other teammates or you dislike working with xenos now is the time to say it. You also recognize the black box. It's a device used by the Inquisition to Torture people. Also you may wish to Inquire about the other Inquisitor.

Eldar: You can kind of sense that the Inquisitor is lying about your performance. Your unsure what Siliva is lying about yet you know she is lying about something. Will you let your pride get in the way of the mission or will you just ignore it and move on.

Dark Eldar: It's time to do what your best at. Prove to Siliva you can make the Sorcerer speak and that you are usefully to her. So her why your just not people worst nightmares but your all of their nightmares.

Ork: It seems that Siliva likes you the most, maybe that because your just good at fighting and winning. You may also wonder why Siliva doesn't kill the Chaos Sorcerer.

Tau: Siliva has offered to train you in close combat yet this is a bit un-tau like. Yet it could prove to be usefully, especially since you tend to run out of ammo. You may also be disgusted by Siliva idea of torturing the Chaos Sorcerer. You may also dislike to be working with Ork.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An positively beamed when the Inquisitor spoke about his firing, although of course he was still wearing his helmet so no one noticed this face. Work on close combat? Whatever for? He wondered.
There was a very, very good reason that he was an amazing sprinter, to get the hell away from close combat, he honestly didn't know why he should bother getting into close combat when he had a perfectly good Carbine in his hands, and there was a perfectly good Squiggoth to soak up the melee.

But as always, advice from a superior mustn't be ignored, Ori'An military training taught him that, he gave close combat a bit of thought before speaking.

"Inquisitor, while I do not object to your wisdom that I should increase my capabilities in melee combat, I am however lacking a sufficient weapon to perform this duty," Ori'An said formally with utmost respect.
He did wonder though, if he was going to get a melee weapon, perhaps he should instead get a bigger gun...? No the Inquisitor's advice was quite clear.
Though... when he got back to the Cadre he might just have to requisition a multi-barrel Pulse Carbine so his next mission would be more successful.
Regardless, he opened up several data files on the Farsight Enclave, aware that the exiled commander had been working on increasing close combat ability for Tau, shortening their range so-to-speak.

He did glance a few times at the Chaos Sorceror and the Dark Eldar, not sure if he should speak up if the Inquisitor was quite happy to let this come to pass.
So he instead prepared to switch off his helmet's audio receptors for when the Dark Eldar made a move, quickly filing through the brief information he had on Chaos as if trying to clear his conscience.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Inquisitor,if i may ask a question. Why is there a second inquisitor on his way here, and will i be required to work with him as well." Asked Kate, staring at the black box by the inquisitor. Why would the inquisitor need that if she has dark eldar to torture people for her, thought Kate before pushing away the thought. I guess you'll never know what happens and the inquisitor may still need it.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Araqir had awoken halfway through the inquisitor's speech, just in time to hear that she was disappointed with his race. "Disappointed!" muttered Araqir. "We will show her." Stowing his loot away carefully, he went over to the imprisioned sorcerer and removed his helmet, before bending down to whisper in the prisoner's ear. "Hello my friend. I'm here to make you squeal until you can squeal no more. It will be fun!" he whispered to the sorcerer. He then began to remove torture items from all over his body. Strangely curved blades, vials of different coloured liquids, small needles, large needles, razor wire, syringes, and all manner of devices were placed within full view of the sorcerer. Looking to the other Dark Eldar Araqir said, "Shall we begin?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr remained silent as Siliva spoke. He saw Araqir threatening the sorcerer and as the man's eyes swept over the room fearfully and landed on himself Enoch gave him a friendly wave and Skrub, still on his shoulder, gave him a thumbs-up. A hallucinogen grenade fell out of his backpack and landed in Slaeydr's hand which he then threw playfully to the Dark Eldar currently tormenting the prisoner.
"Enjoy Mr Araqir." he said, "I'd love to take more part in the interrogation but I have other matters on my mind." Standing he walked across the room and sat next to Siliva.

"Siliva, you've known me for quite sometime now," he said quietly so no-one else could hear, "and so you know that unlike the seers of the Craftworld Eldar I do not tell the future, instead I manipulate emotions and weave illusions. This means that I can tell that, despite your control and skill at concealing yourself, your not telling the whole truth. I do trust you however so I'll ask you to tell me what it is. But, if you are certain it would be better for me or the others not to know then I'll leave it. Okay. . ?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha simply looked silently at the others. He got up and walked towards the Lady-Assassin and bowed like a gentleman before pulling to his full height and outstretching a hand with a skin tearing smile he stared for a few seconds and said "Well Lady-Assassin I could definatly use someone like you skills what do you say?" he squinted his one eye as the bionic twist and turned letting out a small buzzing noise he wondered if the Assassin would take his offer.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate smiled at Alpha. "Depends. What do you need me for?" She winked before asking "How long have you been a member of the mecharnus?" She asked before turning her attention back to the inquisitor awaiting her answer and started cleaning her rifle.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha looked at Kate and answered her Question "I have been a member of the Adeptus Mechanicus for all my life, I was born on Mars and transfered to Ryza after a decades service while there I studdied the Legio Crucius for several years until I was placed into the Ordo Xeno which I have stayed to this day" he tilted his head towards the Inquisitor and said "My Lady The drunk is a hazard to us all he should not be allowed to serve amongst us he provides more of a danger than a value".


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz stared at the Sorcerer. He forwned, not knowing why they wanted him so badly. He figured they could just kill him. Maybe they were going to eat him? No, that didn't make sense. Humans tasted bad, and besides, you don't eat your own. He heard Alpha's comments, and butted in.

"Ey, dis 'ere boy saved my gubbinz in dere. Zoggin good at burnin, hur hurr." He elbowed the Valhallan. "An I can say 'es been better fer a laff dan you. 'Es got you one-upped all aroun'. Plus 'e jumped on toppa a flashybomm, sumfin you woulda been scared ta do."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpha spun around at the Ork and stared at him bitterly his bionic fingers twirling he said calmly "You are Fungus. Fungus is a parasite. Parasites _must_ be exterminated. I do not need to jump on explosive devices fore I can dissable them unlike this drunken fool" he indicated the Valhallan and continued "Valhalla is _such_ a primitive World they should learn more from the Vostroyans perhaps then that would stop people like him joining the Ordo Xeno" he stepped back and placed his hands in sleeves.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Calm down all of you. Or do I have to use this device on you. I suggest you give the Ork a bit more respect. As for you drunk perhaps you should spend more time with the Orkz. I hope no one has a problem with this." said Siliva as she got her little black box ready and took out her Bolter stake crossbow.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Just let me know the precise plan of attack next time, so I don't need to improvise. I saw those two gun nests, and they would have had us pinned inside the valkyrie if I hadn't jumped on top of them.'
She sighed and picked up the bottle of fungus beer since the valhallan hadn't objected to it, taking a swig, she made a face. 'Ugh, talk about soldier booze.' She grinned and took another swig, then put it down again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The ship finally reach the Imperial Cruiser. "Assassin, you will not be working for the other Inquisitor. He already has an Assassin working for him. Inquisitors are only allowed to have one assassin working for them. Nor would I want you to work for him. You could give him our secret." said Siliva as then turned towards the Dark Eldar. "I will have followers take you to prison cell 5. Their you will find materials and subjects to conducts your experiments. I look froward to it." said Siliva as then then turned towards the Eldar. "If you wish to find out the truth then follow me to the training cambers. Tau you to, their you will find weapons to help you in close combat. As for you Orkz, I'm sure you won't be interested in a fight between some humies and eldar. Yet tell me what do Ork like to do when their not fighting?" ask Siliva as then look at the Ork warboss.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

[OOC : Sorry for not being able to post recently, I've not had access to a computer. Well, I did, but only had limited time and got halfway through a post before I had to come off  I don't know if this is going back a bit, but...]

Trazmir was eager to torture this Chaos Sorcerer. He got up and went over to the Sorcerer, where the other Dark Eldar was standing.
_'Shall we begin?_ The Dark Eldar, Araqir smiled. It didn't take a split second to process in Trazmir's subtle mind.
'We shall brother.' Trazmir replied, raring to go.
Trazmir rumaged through his loot-filled backpack to find the other half of his harlequin mask. He slot it together. He let out a horrifying laugh, distorted by his mask, to make it even more frighting. He was having fun already, he was almost at the imperial cruiser, there he would have a room with just him, Araqir and the Sorcerer. He could put an airborne nightmare drug, a bit like the Harlequin's Halluciongenic grenades, but it induces nightmares instead of random colours and patterns. The victim didn't need to be asleep either. Now the fun really started.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Silov was napping, regaining his strength but he was suddenly awoken apruptly, with an Ork warboss elbowing him and laughing. Beside him sat the assassin and beside her stood Alpha the mechanicus guy. Alpha was angrily staring at him. 

In front of Silov, stood the Sister, taking a swig of his fungus beer. "Hey hey woah!" Silov jumped up and grabbed the bottle from the Sister. "What do you think your doing? Woah! Should've asked me... this fungus beer is crap." Putting the bottle down, Silov kneeled beside his Ammo-Box and unhatching the clips opened the lid.

The whole inside of the the box was filled with clear glass bottles standing upright. 
There were 30 or so bottles. Picking up a bottle and 4 metal mugs, Silov turned towards the Sister. "Here, Valhallan Vodka. Valhallans only give their guests, their best, its part of our principles, and we stick to our principles before life." 

He handed out a mug to the Sister, Bigbitz and assassin. Filling their mugs half way, Silov stood, swaying heavily and stared at an Imperial Aquila on the ship's wall. "To the Emperor, and His victory!"
Lifting the mug and saluting with a free hand, Silov drank his mug of Vodka.

"So robot guy, whats with the long face?"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An nodded vigorously at the Inquisitor to indicate comprehension, quickly getting to his feet and preparing to follow her.
He threw another uneasy glance at the Chaos Sorceror, looking a little impatient to get out of earshot but he didn't voice it.

"Close combat fighting," Ori'An mused, "Soon I shall be a master of this crude fighting technique! Perhaps better than Shas'O'Shovah, that'd teach him."
He wasn't all that fond of the exiled commander, but he didn't hate him, he respected some areas of his cause and his tactics, like a Tau should, he saw every angle and tried to help.
Though, Ori'An was having a little bit of trouble keeping his Tau-like views on races like Dark Eldar and Orks, and to some degree he had trouble with the Sisters of Battle and Space Marines, zealous to a fault.
But at the very least the Tau must have been getting somewhere to have been allowed to send along one of their own with this strange team.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kate nodded to the inquisitor. She wouldn't have given any secret away, especially as she didn't know what secret. Was it the chaos prisoner or the fact that they were working with a team of xeno. Her thoughts were interupted by the Valhallan who offered her a cup of Vallhallen vodka. She took it with a smile, swirled it in her cup for a second then said "For the Emperor." In response to Silov and downed it, she felt the warm liquid trickle down her neck. She looked at him "Thanks, Valhalla does have the best vodka." She then relaxed in her seat her hand on her rifle.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'To his Divinity, and his wisdom!' She raised her mug and took a swig. 'Ahh.. Much better indeed. Good thing you came well supplied, lets hope we can toast to our victories more often. I think I'm going to get a shower, some fresh robes and see how our Fire warrior is doing learning to fight Imperial style.' She grinned and finished her mug, the stuff was strong, and tasted much better than the fungus beer, though very different than the stuff her own convent brewed from promethium and algae.
'I'll see if I can rustle up some of the stuff we have back home, I think I still have a bottle of jungle fever in my quarters somewhere.'
She put the empty mug down and headed to her quarters, finally taking of her soaked robes and handing them to the servitor.
After half an hour, she arrived at the training room, wearing fresh robes and a carapace armour to see how the Tau was faring.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr nodded once in answer to the Inquisitor and stood up to go.
"As much as I would love to stay here and get drunk I have matters that I must attend to." He told the others as he left, following the Tau. Slaeydr was carrying his staff in his left hand and had removed the scythe attachment. Scrub the Gretchin had moved from his perch on his back and now had his legs wrapped tightly round the pole with one of his arms loosely holding onto the bronze joker head as he rocked comfortably back and forth.
"How can I be of help?" Slaeydr asked as he entered the training room. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

(OOC: You forgot me)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> (OOC: You forgot me)


((OOC: Woops, but it seems Commissar Horn has included you in his post so best if you respond to his post. Remeber you also have free access to the ship thus you can go to other places and see what other players are doing or start doing your own thing))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

((OOC: No problem Necrosis accidents happen))

Alpha looked up at the swaring Valhallan, his eyes twirling with hatred. He tilted his head and stood saying "I do not care for the thoughts of Drunks" and shoved him out of the way. After five minutes of solid running Alpha came out into the Ships Vehicle Bay, dozens of red robed Mechanicus and black robed Inquisitorial Adepts were tending to transports, Alpha sighed and whispered "Just right" as he walked towards the nearest Transport and placed a hand on it with a smile.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

(OOC:Lol, I haven't forgotten you Dark. Check my post, Silov was sleeping when you were making fun of him so he didn't know what was going on, except that he saw the Sister drinking his bottle...sorry, just didn't think you'd drink anything thats all..being mechanicus and stuff. I'll offer you something next time =) At the end of my last post, I ask you a question aswell )


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

(OOC: damn cnt delete postsl)


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry I haven't been replying in a while guys, someone pop me in a spot where I can just jump in again >.> Forgive me for my actions)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigbitz had heard of the Emprer, though he wasn't sure who it was. They all talked about him like a god, so maybe he was like a Humie Gork (Or Mork). Either way, he was more interested in the fight itself.

"Fer da fight. Dat was a zoggin good un." He dumped the entire mug into his maw and swallowed it in one slug.

"When we ain't killin, we're drinkin' an ridin'. And when we aint drinkin' an ridin' we're killin. Sometimes we do all three though. Heh heh."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Very well Ork you will find a bar in section 3 c. If you can't find your way just ask someone." said Siliva as then walk away and entered the training room. She took out a power maul. Power mauls were used by Arbites to knock people out. She had several more near her and a combat servitor armed with several of them. She then waited for the Eldar and Tau to enter the room. On top of that she began to also focus on her psychic powers, getting ready to use them. On other weapons being used in training would be either to deadly or not effective engough. She had rarely seen eldar on the field of battle and thus need to know more about them. What better way to find out then fighting them. As for the Tau the Combat Servitor should be more then a match. In fact it would beat most guardsmen easily. Perhaps it might be to much of a challenge for Fire Warrior. Yet she decided to see what would happen first.

((OOC: If you guys are unsure on what to post about just give me a PM and I'll give you guys something to do. Feel free to cause a bit of problems on the ship if you want just not to much))


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ori'An walked into the training room and quickly cased the area looking around and finding a combat servitor in the room already, armed with several crude melee weapons.
It was a strange thought, to think of what the Tau might have been able to conceive if they had focussed on close combat weaponry instead, surely their technology would have proven to make them superior? Perhaps he should follow it up later if this training session proved to be useful.

He noticed the Inquisitor had picked up one of those crude melee weapons so he decided to follow suit and collect one himself, hefting it around a little, almost looking quite professional with the weapon. In reality he had absolutely no idea what he was doing, really only possessing the basic theories around close combat fighting and whatever he could procure from the data archives in his suit's computer.

"So, is that thing my sparring partner?" Ori'An queried the Inquisitor, pointing at the servitor. It was a bit disheartening to see servitors, a crude mutilation of flesh and machine, worse than the Space Marines, but again Ori'An chose to hold his tongue, he was trying to be tolerant for the sake of a potential alliance and continued co-operation with the humans.
He wondered how long the Greater Good could hold his tongue...


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

(OOC: Alright I think I can join in the fray now.)

Tanaris had recently got back into the ship from that Chaos Sorcerer filled room, and felt a little tired from the power draining her psychic abilities. Though she made it back alive and well. She saw the Ork walk right past her, and to her, he smelled absolutely terrible. 

Brightwing noticed and noted this sight down: Tau Fire Caste warrior training in close combat. This was quite the thing to see, and she was quite impressed as to how he actually let Siliva to train him like that. Tanaris knew of only one Tau that actually fought in close combat, hearing the name of "Shas'O Vior'la Shovah Kais Mont'yr", or "Farsight" a while ago, but only as legend or myth. She had never seen this Tau, so she wouldn't have known.

"Do we know what this sorcerer is up to yet?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slaeydr walked into the training room humming a pleasant tune. Noting the servitor and the nervous looking Tau approaching it he turned to the Inquisitor.
"I'm guessing that means we're going head to head Siliva, what fun." He turned towards the Gretchin sitting on his staff, "Scrub."
"Yea, err, Enoch."
"Go sit on the sidelines." To confirm this Slaeydr bent back his staff and flicked him across the room before turning back to Siliva. He started to twirl his staff expertly with his hands and slowly drifted about 6 inches into the air. Slaeydr's holo-suit shimmered slightly as he moved back and forth. "Hope you don't mind me using my own staff rather than one of your maces, I promise not to use any of the bladed attachments. Shall we begin. . ?"


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

(OOC: Bump? I posted before Solitaire sooo, I'm ok)


----------

